# How to: Raidleiter



## Heilschlampe (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Leser,

*Sinn des Threads:*

In diesen Thread bekommen die Raidleiter eine Anleitung (Guide!) gestellt, die anderen dürfen jedoch auch ihren Senf dazu geben. Vorrausetzung dafür, es hat was mit der Raidleitung zu tun, auch Äußerungen und Meinungen sind gefragt.

*Hier nun die Anleitung (Guide!):*

- Wenn du planst in eine Raidinstanz zu gehen, egal welche, dann informiere dich vorher über die Bosse, ließ ihre Taktiken, sieh die Taktikvideoguides an. 

- Menschenführung ist im Prinzip das A und O der Raidleitung, dann erst kommen Sachen wie Kenntnisse, Setup, Zusammenspiel und Equip. Du mußt dir deine Mitraider erziehen können, damit es nicht zu Streit um Spielvermögen, Items oder sonstwas kommt. 

- Sorge stets für Ruhe im TS / Ventrilo. Es kann ruhig auch mal dummes Zeug gelabert werden, das ist kein Problem und hebt die Stimmung des Raids. Aber in Bosskämpfen sollten ausschließlich die Raidleitung und Tanks was zu sagen haben. 

- Eine gute Gruppenzusammenstellung ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den 25er, die sich im Anfangsstadium befinden (also gerade erst gegründet wurden oder noch nicht so lange zusammenspielen) eigentlich 6 Heiler, 3 Tanks Rest DDs, davon ca. 2/3 Range-DDler. 

- Rechne auf jeden Fall damit daß Leute unzufrieden mit deinen Entscheidungen sein werden. Du kannst es nicht jedem Recht machen. Du wirst viele Whispers bekommen mit texten wie: "Lass das doch mal so und so machen", "Warum darf der das jetzt?" und so weiter. Denen solltest du allen ruhig aber mit Bestimmtheit antworten und deine Meinung vertreten. 

- Hat jemand eine andere Taktik als du? Laß sie ihn vortragen und probiert sie aus. Manchmal ist eine alternative Taktik besser, manchmal schlechter. Besonders wirst du es bei Movement-Bossen merken. 

- Movement ist sowieso sehr wichtig. Die Meisten Spieler lieben es einfach nur da zu stehen und ihnren Damage/Heal zu casten. Bei einigen Bossen kein problem. Bei anderen hingegen schon eher, z.B. bei Heigan. Wer dort stehen bleibt stirbt und macht es dadurch nur dem Raid schwerer. 

- Das perfekte Setup zu finden ist auch fast eine Sache der unmöglichkeit. Dafür brauchst du einen großen Memberpool, den du wahrscheinlich nicht haben wirst, weil die meisten Leute immer erst dann mitgehen wollen, wenn die Instanz innerhalb Mimimaler Zeit komplett gecleart werden kann nur um dann IHRE (ja ganz wichtig ) Items abstauben zu können. 

- Du solltest beim Raidleiten besser erst Gildenintern mitmachen, die Leute haben erfahrungsgemäß noch das meiste Verständnis dafür, wenn es einmal nicht so klappt. 


Vielen Herzlichen Dank schonmal für eure Teilnahme an der Diskussion.

*Ergänzungen der Diskussion's Teilnehmer:*

Ergänzungen der Diskussion' Teilnehmer sind erwünscht, diese sollten jedoch an mich geschickt werden per Private Naricht. Die Rechtschreibung sollte einigermaßen verständlich sein, ihr dürft diese natürlich auch im Thread schreiben, dort jedoch könnten sie im SPAM untergehen.

Ergänzung von DeathDragon:

Was man auch noch erwähnen sollte, sind die Addons, welche man als Raidleader haben sollte. Es gibt ein paar Musthave und auch ein paar optionale Addons die einem Raidleader das leben erleichtern. Es gibt z.B. ein Addon dass die Würfelergebnisse speichern und den Loot regelrecht automatisch verteilt.
Hier mal die Addons die ich kenne:
- DeadlyBossMode (Auch wenn Blizzard ein internes Addon für ansagen hat, sollte man als Raidleader immer die Übersicht haben und das Addon erleichtert einem das ungemein)
- Grid (Damit sieht man in 25er schnell wer tot ist etc und kann brezz und solches Zeug besser verteilen)
- Ensidiafails/PhoenixStyle(Ich weiss failmeter im Raidchat laufen zu lassen ist assozial. Wir haben jedoch nen eigenen Failmeterchannel und durch die Addons sieht man bei einem Wipe besser wo das Problem lag. Wir sind mal stundenlang an einem Boss gewiped und keiner wusste woran es lag. Seither läuft das Addon bei mir)
- Recount (Ein echtes Must have für jeden Raidleiter. Aber nicht Primär um zu schauen, wer den grössten hat. Das Addon hat viele nützliche Informationen wie, wer machte DMG auf die Adds. Wer hat dispellt. Woran ist der Tank verreckt...)
- Das Addon, welches die Raidbuffs/Flasc/Buffood etc anzeigt. Mir ist leider der Name entfallen. (So sieht man ob durchgebufft ist. Flasc ist spätestens bei dem Boss, der nicht im First try liegt, Pflicht. Ist sonst unfair gegenüber denen die es immer nehmen)
- Das Addon, welches dem PM beim verteilen hilft, auch der Name weiss ich gerade ned.

Ergänzung von Izara:

- Verständnis für Ausraster und dass er Leute beruhigen kann, die dann mal austicken (damit der Raid nicht auseinanderbricht)

- dass er führen kann (d.h. ER allein gibt den Ton an. keiner pullt, wenn er nicht "go" sagt, keiner redet im TS während den Bosskämpfen außer denen, die Informationen mitteilen etc.)

- dass er fair ist (d.h. dass er vorher sinnvolle Lootregeln festsetzt und diese dann auch eingehalten werden. Super fair wäre in dem Fall, dass nicht unbedingt der das 264er bekommt, der ohnehin ein 251er anhat, sondern vllt der, der noch immer mit einem 200er-Epic aus ner Ini rumläuft  aber man kann ja nicht immer auf faire Spieler treffen, die sozial genug sind   )

- dass er geduldig und konzentriert ist und das auch auf den Raid übertragen kann. (rushen kann ich gar nicht ab :p ist aber meine persönliche Meinung)

- dass er es schafft, die Leute zu motivieren und den Spaß am Bosse kloppen weckt, falls er mal schwindet ^^

Ergänzung von Stevesteel:

Hilfreich Tipps und Tricks für Raidleiter und Raidteilnehmer 
Was sollte ein Raider beachten

*Vor dem Raid:*

- Versucht für euch selbst zu analysieren, ob eure Ausrüstung raidtechnisch ausreicht. Es nützt nichts mit grünen Gegenständen an den Start zu gehen, nur um unbedingt lila Loot abgreifen zu wollen. Bleibt in dieser Hinsicht einfach selbst realistisch. Hierfür könnt ihr auch diverse Seiten wie IMBA oder WOWHEROES benutzen. Diese Seiten sind zwar nicht das Optimum, aber man kann sich in dieser Hinsicht wirklich gut daran richten.

- Alle Ausrüstungsteile müssen sinnig verzaubert und gesockelt sein. Ihr nehmt euch ansonsten nur selbst Potential, das dem Raid dienlich ist.

- Eure Taschen sollten immer mit Bufffood, Fläschchen, Tränken und Reagenzien gefüllt sein. Kümmert ihr euch nicht um eure Materialien, tretet ihr eure Gemeinschaft geistig mit den Füssen. Ein Soldat kann auch nicht ohne Munition die Grenzen des Landes schützen und ein Fußballer ohne Schuhe wird wohl kaum ein Tor schiessen...

- Sämtliche wichtigen Addons sollten bereits aktualisiert auf eurem Rechner verweilen. Auch der Teamspeak (oder ähnliche Programme) ist bei den meisten Raids Pflicht. Es gibt nur sehr wenige RP-Gilden, die einen TS als schändlich ansehen, da sie den Raid lieber mit /s leiten. Für erfolgreiches Raiden sollte aber immer ein TS zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn ihr schüchtern seid braucht ihr ja nicht reden, aber den Anweisungen des Raidleiters sollte man schon Gehör schenken...

- Guides - Informiert euch über die Bosse, die an einem Abend vernichtet werden sollen. Wartet nicht auf eine Erklärung des Raidleiters, sondern besucht diverse Bossguides um euch ein wenig zu informieren. Der Raidleiter ist nicht eure Mama die euch die Nase putzt, sondern ein Koordinator und Sprecher für die Gemeinschaft.
Eine geordnete Oberfläche für die Übersicht

*Im Raid:*

- Seid pünktlich am Instanzeneingang. Es gibt nichts nervigeres als wenn fünf Leute im letzten Moment geportet werden wollen oder 20 Leute warten müssen, nur weil einige Spieler die Uhrzeit nicht lesen können.

- Ja, jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen in den Instanzen gemacht. Es ist im Raid aber eher störend, wenn jeder Spieler versucht SEINEN taktischen Beitrag in einem 15-minütigen Monolog den anderen 24 Spielern mitzuteilen. In einem Raid hat nur einer das Sagen: Der Raidleiter

Wenn ihr mit ihm unzufrieden seid, dann geht beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht mehr mit, aber während eines Raids zu diskutieren ist kontraproduktiv. Auch die taktischen Anweisungen des Raidleiters dürfen nicht zur Selbspräsentation ausarten !

- Ein erfolgreicher Raid ist eine Gemeinschaft, die sich aufeinander einstellt und ein Team bildet. Tanks halten Aggro, DDs machen Schaden und die Heiler versuchen den reinkommenden Schaden wegzuheilen. Es reicht in höheren Instanzen nicht aus, dass jeder nur das tut wofür seine Klasse da ist. Damagedealer müssen darauf achten wie der Tank mit seinem Aggroaufbau zurecht kommt, Heiler müssen schon vorher erahnen wo gleich massiver Schaden in die Gruppe kommt und wo gerade Stellungschaos ausbricht. Sinnlos nur für sich spielen und dann im TS mit einem &#8222;Ich mach meinen Schaden, der Rest ist eure Sache..." zu kommentieren ist gruppenfeindlich. Das Zusammenspiel ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

- Im Content vorankommen heisst zu Beginn wipen, wipen und nochmals wipen. Dies verursacht Reparaturkosten. Herumjammern im TS oder im Raidchan verursacht nur weiteren Frust bei anderen. Wenn man in einem Spiel weiterkommen will, dann muss man einfach gemeinsam üben. Wer nicht bereit ist diese Goldkosten wegzustecken und vorher nicht genug Gold farmt, sollte seine spielerischen Aktivitäten eher auf heroische Instanzen oder aufs Angeln in der Beutebucht beschränken.

- Raiden ist Konzentrationssport...

- Anschuldigungen und Herumgeflame bei Wipes repräsentiert nur ein mangelndes soziales Verhalten oder die Unfähigkeit kommunikativer Interaktion. Analysiert für euch was ihr besser hättet machen können. Ruft der Raidleiter zu einer gemeinsamen Analyse auf, berichtet in kurzen Worten wo ihr den Fehler seht und gebt Tipps was man besser machen könnte. Beschimpfungen zeugen nur von einer schlechten Erziehung....

- Es ist toll wenn ihr als DD richtig viel Schaden gemacht habt. Wenn ihr dies aber mit regelmäßigem Spammen des Damagemeters bekundet, ist dies leider weniger förderlich für den Raid. Spieler tendieren nach solchen Spams unkontrolliert in der Liste nach oben zu wollen. Ihr schadet also massiv eurer Gemeinschaft. Einigen Spielern ist dies leider egal, da sie anscheinend einen dringenden Pen..-Vergleich im Spiel machen müssen. Hierfür würde aber eine öffentliche WC-Anlage besser dienen..

- Abgesehen von Randomraids in denen die Lootverteilung durch Würfeln stattfindet, solltet ihr immer eines bedenken: Jedes Lootteil ist ein Teil für die GEMEINSCHAFT, egal wer es bekommt. Versucht also eure schwächer ausgestatteten Spieler zu stärken anstatt stärkere Spieler noch mächtiger zu machen. In Randomraids sollte aus Prinzip nur auf Sachen gewürfelt werden, die ihr mit der eingesetzten Skillung brauchen könnt. &#8222;Ich hab da noch eine Dualskillung als DD/Heiler/Tank" ist hierbei völlig uninteressant und asozial, wenn ihr damit anderen Spielern die Ausrüstung für ihre Mainskillung wegnehmt.

*Nach dem Raid:*

- Setzt euch nach dem Raid zusammen und beratet was man hätte besser machen können. Wenn die Gemüter zu sehr erhitzt sind, verschiebt diese Diskussion auf einen anderen Tag. Man kann nur gemeinsam wachsen!

- Schaut euch am nächsten Tag die Guides der Bosse nochmal an, bei denen ihr mehrfach gewiped seid. Auch ein recherchieren in diversen Foren ist hier von Vorteil! Auch News in Bezug auf von Bug-Fixes und Abänderungen sollten immer begutachtet werden. Bosse ändern sich regelmässig und die Guides werden nicht immer aktualisiert.

Welche Addons helfen mir bei einer Raidleitung ? Wie werte ich die Daten eines Raids sinnvoll aus ?

Big Brother is watching you..

Ein wichtiger Siegesbestandteil eines Raids ist die Einnahme von Bufffood und Tränken (Fläschchen oder anderes) und die Buffs der einzelnen Klassen. Nur durch eine gute Vorbereitung kann ein Raid auf schnellem Weg zum Sieg gebracht werden. Doch wie weiß man als Raidleiter, ob sich auch alle Spieler daran halten? Hierfür gibt es ein eigenes Addon namens Big Brother.

Wird die Liste über das Symbol auf der Minimap aktiviert, könnt ihr euch in einer Raidliste ansehen, wer welchen Buff abbekommen hat und wie sehr die Leute bemüht sind alle Tränke und Buffood eingenommen zu haben. Natürlich kann in diesem Moment der Kontrolle gerade ein Fläschchen ausgelaufen sein. So kann man den Spieler problemlos und freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass er bitte seine Sachen nachkontrollieren soll. Ändert sich dann nichts in der Liste, so ist der Spieler nicht gewillt das Erforderliche für den Raid zu geben....

Seid ihr nicht gewillt mit jedem einzelnen zu reden, dann gebt doch einfach mit dem Ingamebefehl /bb flaskcheck raid die kompletten fehlenden Daten an den Raid weiter. Somit kann jeder sehen, wer sich noch um die Einnahme diverser Sachen kümmern muss. Natürlich habt ihr auch weitere Ausgabemöglichkeiten (guild,officer, party,self, whisper).

Das Aktivierungszeichen auf der Minimap

Weitere wichtige Befehle für Big Brother

Mit /bb settings seht ihr welche weiteren Ausgaben für die Gruppe/Raid aktiviert wurden. Hier habt ihr folgende weitere Optionen:

/bb misdirect berichtet euch wer eine Irrführung bekommen hat. Ist dies aktiviert, wird die Nutzung einer Irreführung sofort angezeigt.

/bb polymorph berichtet euch wer Verwandlungen, Kopfnüsse oder ähnliches gerade entfernt hat. Somit erkennt ihr sofort, wer euch dauernd die Schafe aufschlägt.
Eine Raidübersicht ist das A und O im Leitungsbereich

Übersichtsprogramme

Als Raidleiter solltet ihr stets die Übersicht über den gesamten Raid haben. Wann sind Schlüsselfiguren gestorben? Wieviel Mana haben die Heiler noch? Wurden die Debuffs entfernt? Fragen, die über den Sieg oder die Niederlage eines Raides entscheiden. Hierbei gibt es natürlich eine Vielzahl an Optionen, wie ihr dies unter eure Kontrolle bringt.

Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle (MT, Heal, DD), welche Position ihr selbst im Raid einnehmt. Ein Raidleiter muss IMMER über die Situation im Raid Bescheid wissen, ohne das er 5x durch den Raum blicken muss. Die einfachste Version hierfür wäre das Addon GRID und das informativste X-PERL (Unitframes & Extensions).
So sieht eine Schadensauswertung a la WoL aus..

Auswertungen nach dem Raid

Die Webseite Worldoflogs bietet einem Raidleiter und seinem Team die ideale Auswertungsmöglichkeit des vergangenen Raids. Hierbei müsst ihr euch nur bei besagter kostenloser Webseite anmelden und los geht's...

Vor Raidbeginn solltet ihr darauf achten, dass im WoW-Verzeichnis LOGS keine Datei mit Namen WoWCombatLog existiert. Diese könnt ihr problemlos nach jedem Raid aus diesem Ordner löschen. Sind nun alle Spieler in der Instanz angetreten aktiviert ihr die Aufzeichnung des Raids mit dem Befehl /combatlog.
Jeder Todeszeipunkt und Grund wird verzeichnet..

Ab nun wird der komplette Raid bis ins kleinste Detail mitgeschrieben. Ist der Raid zu Ende, solltet ihr sofort mit einem erneuten /combatlog die Aufzeichnungen beenden. Ansonsten lauft ihr in Gefahr diverse Fremdwerte durch umherfliegen sinnlos aufzunehmen. Dies erschwert eine Auswertung um ein Vielfaches. Nun besucht ihr die oben genannte Webseite und drückt auf den Button Client. Nur noch Open the WoW Log anklicken und schon sind die kompletten Daten eingespielt. Hier findet ihr eine absolut perfekte Auswertung, wer wie viel und wen geheilt hat, wie lange jeder im Spiel aktiv vorhanden war, welche Zauber oder Angriffe verfehlt haben, ob eure Anweisungen der Heilereinteilung beachtet wurden oder wie viel Schaden verursacht wurde. Es wird eine Zeit dauern, bis ihr wirklich alle Features dieser Seite nutzen könnt bzw. versteht. Sie ist aber derzeit das optimale Auswertungsverfahren. Alternativ können wir WWS empfehlen, wobei hier die Einspielungswartezeiten um ein vielfaches länger sind...

*Warum kein Damagemeter oder Recount:*

Habt ihr euch schon mal nach einem Kampf ein Damagemeter von einem FernDD und einem NahDD synchron posten lassen. In den meisten Fällen werdet ihr unterschiedliche Werte bekommen (Außer der Kampfraum war sehr klein.), da unsynchronisierte Meter nur einen geringen Messradius haben. Somit ist jeder, der weiter entfernt ist nicht mehr im Messbereich. Combatlogs haben hierbei eine wesentlich höhere Messentfernung.

Abschließend wollen wir nur noch eines mit auf dem Weg des Logs mitgeben: Diese Daten sollen dazu dienen, dass sich der Raid verbessert und an sich arbeitet. Diese Daten dienen nicht zum Runtermachen von Spielern. Teamwork statt Egotrip

So updatet ihr euer DKP automatisch..

Arrow So updatet ihr euer DKP automatisch..
Raidtracker für euer DKP...

Solltet ihr mit einem DKP-System spielen, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten für euch:

1.) Ihr nehmt euch einen Zettel zur Hand und schreibt die Lootvergabe mit

2.) Man benutzt ein Addon a la Raidtracker

Zweiteres ist wirklich zu empfehlen und auch hier gibt es wieder eine Menge an Programmen, die euch in diesem Vorhaben unterstützen. Raidtracker kann mit dem einfachen Befehl /rt aktiviert werden. Nun nur noch auf NEW gedrückt und schon wird die Lootvergabe mitgeschrieben. Die Nutzung ist durch diverse Zusatzmenüs für den persönlichen Gebrauch angleichbar. Solltet ihr noch keine DKP-Seite haben, seid ihr hier genau richtig ! Wir bieten euch das Gildenhosting für eine erfolgreiche Raidplanung und das Ganze vollkommen kostenlos. Ist euer Raid beendet einfach /rt und end. Nun können die kompletten Daten in eure Seite eingespielt werden.

Auf was muss ich beim Raidleiten achten ? Welche Aufstellungstechniken sollte ich berücksichtigen ?

Die Aufstellung ist eine sehr komplexe Angelegenheit wenn es um Raidpositionen geht. Nicht jeder Buff ist raidgruppenübergreifend und auch die Zusammenstellung spielt eine wichtige Rolle. In den meisten Fällen kann man aber behaupten:
Basissetup

10er Raid
- 2 Tanks (Wobei einer eine Dualskillung DD haben sollte)
- 2 Heiler
- 6 DDs (Wobei einer eine Dualskillung Heal haben sollte)

25er Raid
- 2 bis 3 Tanks (1-2 Tanks am besten mit DD Dual)
- 5 bis 7 Heiler
- 14 bis 18 DDs

*Raiden mit Disziplin*

Bei der Heilereinteilung habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder gebt ihr alle Heiler in eine Gruppe und sie sollen von dort aus ihre Heilzauber in die Gruppen werfen oder ihr bildet fünf Gruppen in denen das übliche Hero-Instanzensetup eingebaut ist. Die Heiler kümmern sich bei dieser Technik erstmals um ihre eigenen zugewiesenen Gruppen. In der MT1 Gruppe sollte aber bei schwächeren Gruppen stets ein zweiter Singletarget Heiler (am besten ein Paladin) die MT-Heilung stärken. Raidanfänger haben es leichter, wenn ihr dieses Instanzensetup wählt !

Für Effektiven Mana-Haushalt packt ihr die Heiler allerdings in eine Gruppe mit einem Heal-Schamanen, damit alle von Mana Flut profitieren.

*Erweitertes Setup*

Wenn ihr nun diese Punkte beherrscht und eine grössere Auswahl an Teilnehmern habt, könnt ihr nun genauer auf das Setup eingehen. Folgende Punkte helfen eurem Raid stärker zu werden. Diese Liste ist nur mit Beispielen versehen und mit Sicherheit erweiterbar.

Buffs/Debuffs für ein optimales Setup:
3% Zaubertrefferwertung (Gleichgewichtsdruide, Schattenpriester)
5% Zaubercrit-Debuff (Magier Verbessertes Versengen, Hexenmeister Verbesserter Schattenblitz)
5% Zaubercrit-Buff (Elementar Schamane, Gleichgewichts Druide)
13% Zauberschaden (Hexenmeister, Unheilig Todesritter, Gleichgewichts Druide)
10% Angriffskraft (Treffsicherheit Jäger, Verstärker Schamane, Blut Todesritter)
5% Physischer Crit (Wilder Kampf Druide, Furor Krieger)
3% Crit-Debuff (Assasination Schurke, Paladine (Vergelter Baum), Elementar Schamane)
2 Klassen mit Erfrischungs-Effekt (Vergelter Paladin, Überlebens Jäger, Schattenpriester,Zerstörungs Hexenmeister, Frost Magier)
5% Spellhaste (Resto Schamane, Elementar Schamane)
20% Nahkampfhaste (Verstärker Schamane, Frost Todesritter)
3% Schaden auf Alles (Vergelter Paladin, Beast Master Jäger)
3% Haste (Vergelter Paladin, Gleichgewichts Druide)

*Druide*
- Eine Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide) bringt dem Raid eine 5% Critchance für Zauber. (Aura des Moonkins)
- Eine Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide) erhöht durch Feenfeuer auf den Mobs die Zauber-Trefferchance des Raids um 3% (Dies stackt aber nicht mit dem Schattenpriestereffekt von Elend)
- Der Gleichgewichtsdruide kann mit dem Erde und Mond-Talent den Zauber-Schaden auf einen Gegner um 13% erhöhen. (Stackt nicht mit Fluch der Elemente vom Hexenmeister oder Schwarzer Seuchenbringer des Unheilig Todesritters)
- Eine Katze oder ein Bär (Feraldruide) erhöht die Nahkampf und Fernkampfcritchance im Raid um 5%. (Rudelführer) (Stackt nicht mit Toben des Kriegers)
- Der Heildruide bringt allen Heilern in einer Reichweite 45 Meter 6% mehr Heilung. (Baum des Lebens) (Stackt nicht mit geskillter Hingabe-Aura des Paladins)
- Das demoralisierender Gebrüll des Feraldruiden veringert die Nahkampfangriffskraft eines Ziels. (stackt nicht mit Krieger-Schrei)
- Anregen, vor allem nach dem Patch für alle Mana-Klassen äußerst nützlich, da die Mana-Regeneration nicht mehr von Willenskraft abhängt

*Hexenmeister*
- Hexenmeister bringen den Erfrischungs-Effekt durch das Talent "Verbessertes Seele entziehen" (im Zerstörungsbaum). Dieser Bonus gilt für 10 Spieler eures Raids. (Stackt nicht mit den Erfischungs-Effekten von Retri-Paladin, Schatten Priester oder Überlebens Jäger)
- Der Teufelshund des Hexenmeisters unterstützt den Raid mit &#8222;Magie bannen"
- Die Seelensteine und Gesundheitssteine sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen.
- Der verbesserte Schattenblitz erhöht die Critchancen der Raidcaster um 5%. Dieser Debuff auf dem Boss stackt aber nicht mit den Critverbesserungen vom Magier.
- Der Dämonologie-Hexenmeister hat mit "Dämönischer Pakt" eine Chance die Zaubermacht des Raids um 10% seiner eigenen Zaubermacht zu erhöhen. (Wenn sein Dämon critet !) (stackt nicht mit Totem des Zorns, und wird erst ab 2800 Spelldmg besser als das Totem)
- Der Wichtel erhöht die Lebensenergie des Raids und zaubert einen Effekt (Feuerschild) ähnlich dem Druidenzauber Dornen.
- Der Fluch der Elemente wird auf ein Ziel gesprochen und erhöht so den erlittenen Zauberschaden um 13%. Des weiteren senken sich die Widerstandswerte. Dieser Debuff stackt nicht mit diversen ähnlichen Zaubern. (Schwarzer Seuchenbringer des Unheilig Todesritters, Erde und Mond Gleichgewichts Druide)

*Jäger*
- Irreführung verbessert den Aggrohaushalt der Tanks.
- Das Mal des Jägers erhöht die Distanzangriffskraft der DDs die das selbe Ziel angreifen.
- Mit dem einlullenden Schuss kann man den Berserkermodus (Siehe Gluth in Naxx) eines Mobs entfernen.
- Die Aura des Volltreffers, die man als Treffsicherheitsjäger skillen kann, erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids. Stackt nicht mit entfesselte Wut (Schamane) und Stärke der Monströsität (DK).
- Aspekt der Wildnis bringt dem Raid einen Naturwiderstandsbuff.
- Das Wutgeheul eines Jägerbegleiters erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids. Diese Fähigkeit stackt aber nicht mit dem Schlachtruf des Kriegers.
- Jagdgesellschaft des Überlebensjägers löst Erfrischung aus und regeneriert somit das Mana des Raids.

*Krieger*
- Krieger erleichtern die Arbeit der DDs durch &#8222;Rüstung schwächen", die physischen Schaden an einem Boss oder Mob verursachen. Dies wird durch Rüstungszerreissen vollzogen.
- "Wachsamkeit" nimmt dem Stärksten DD 10%-15% seiner Aggro und überträgt sie auf den Tank.
- Der Befehlsruf erhöht die Lebensenergie des Schlachtzugs (bis zu 2800 HP) im Umkreis von 60 Metern. Der Befehlsruf stackt nicht mit Blutpakt vom Hexenmeister.
- Der Demoralisierende Ruf veringert die Nahkampfangriffskraft eines Ziels.
- Ein Schlachtruf erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids im Umkreis von 60 Metern. Dieser Ruf stackt nicht mit dem Angriffskraft-Palabuff.
- Die Fähigkeit Toben des Furorkriegers erhöht die kritische Trefferchance bei physischen Angriffen um 5%. Diese Fähigkeit ist nicht mit Rudelführer des Druiden kombinierbar.

*Magier*
- Unterstützen den Raid mit Wasser und Brot.
- Skillt ein Frostmagier &#8222;Wasserelementar beschwören" und &#8222;Anhaltender Winter" so unterstützt er den Raid bei der Manaregeneration.
- Verbessertes Versengen vom Feuermagier bringt den Castern des Raids 5% Zaubercrit, wenn sie das selbe Ziel angreifen. Diese 5% sind nicht mit dem Hexenmeister Critbonus kombinierbar.
- Der Magier kann mit einem Buff den Intelligenzwert des Raids erhöhen.
- Das Talent Magie fokussieren der erhöht die Critchance auf eines Raidmitglieds und des Magiers um 3%

*Paladin*
- Ein Vergelterpaladin bringt dem Raid den Erfrischungs-Buff. (Stackt nicht mit effekten von Priester, Jäger, Hexenmeister)
- Schnelle Vergeltung erhöht die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 3%. (Vergelterpaladin)
- Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe erhöht die empfangene Heilung um 6% (stackt nicht mit Heal Druiden Aura)
- Segen der Macht erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids (Stackt nicht mit Krieger-Schrei)
- Segen der Könige erhöht alle Attribute um 10%
- Segen der Weisheit erhöht die Manaregeneration (Stackt nicht mit Totem der Manaquelle)

*Priester*
- Schattenpriester bringt dem Raid den Erfrischungs-Buff. (Stackt nicht mit effekten von Priester, Jäger, Hexenmeister)
- Skillt der Schattenpriester das Talent Elend kann er durch Schattenwort Schmerz, Gedankenberührung und Vampirberührung die Trefferchance auf den Gegner für Caster um 3% erhöhen (Stackt nicht mit verbessertem Feenfeuer).
- Der Priester kann mit jeweils einem Buff die Willenskraft, die Ausdauer und den Schattenwiderstand des Raids erhöhen.

*Schamane*
- Totemfähigkeiten und Heldentum/Kampfrausch erleichtern jedem Raid das Vorankommen. Leider zählen diverse Totems (z.B.: Antifear) nur für die Gruppe und nicht für den Raid.
- Der Verstärkerschamane kann durch das Talent entfesselnde Wut die Angriffskraft des Raids erhöhen. Stackt nicht mit der Aura des Volltreffers (Jäger), Toben (Krieger) und Stärke der Monströsität (DK).
- Totem der Erdstärke buffed wenn "Stärkungstotems" geskilled ist mehr Stärke und Beweglichkeit als Horn des Winters der Todesritter
- Totem des Zorns des Elementar Schamanen buffed mit 280 Zaubermacht mehr als andere Buffs.
- Totem des stürmischen Zorns ist der einzige 5% Zauberhaste-Buff
- Manaflut (Restoschamane) bietet starke Mana-Regeneration für die Gruppe

*Schurke*
- Schurkenhandel verbessert den Aggrohaushalt der Tanks.
- Wundgift senkt die Heilrate eines Bosses.
- Mit beruhigendem Gift kann man den Berserkermodus (Siehe Gluth in Naxx) eines Mobs entfernen.
- Der grausame Kampf vom Kampfschurken erhöht den erlittenen physischen Schaden um 4%.

*Todesritter*
- Horn des Winters erhöht die Beweglichkeit und Stärke des Raids um 155. (Stackt nicht mit Totem der Erdstärke und ist schwächer als dieses, wenn geskilled)
- Stärke der Monströsität des Blut-Dks kann die Angriffskraft des Raids erhöhen. Stackt nicht mit Toben (Krieger), entfesselte Wut (Schamane) und Aura des Volltreffers (Jäger).
- Die verbesserten eisigen Klauen im Frostbaum erhöht die Geschwindigkeit der Nahkampfangriffe des Raids für 20 Sekunden. (Stackt nicht mit Totem des Windzorns (muss geskilled sein um gleichwertig zu sein))
- Der schwarze Seuchenbringer des Unheiligbaumes erhöht den erlittenen Magieschaden um 13%.

*Draenei*
- Erhöhen die Trefferwertung ihrer Gruppe mit ihrer Anwesenheit um 1%.

*Ein paar Tipps für angehende Raidleiter:*


- Wenn ihr taktische Erklärungen an den Raid weitergebt, versucht hier keinen Monolog oder eine Selbstpräsentation zu starten. Auch das Vorlesen des Bossguides hat hier keinen Sinn. Die Leute sollten ihn sowieso gelesen haben und ihr gebt nur noch Anweisungen, wie ihr die Taktik hier umsetzen wollt. &#8222;DDs kümmern sich um...., Heiler konzentrieren sich in der Phase X auf,...der Tank 2 macht..:" sind einfache Anweisungen die sogar der neueste Spieler leicht umsetzen kann. Wenn ein Neuling erst einen 20-seitigen Bossbericht vorgelesen bekommt ist die Konzentration hinfort.

- Ihr seid der Raidleiter und nicht der Anführer. Die Spieler zahlen alle 13 Euro für ihr Hobby und bekommen in den meisten Fällen nicht fürs Zocken bezahlt. Niemand lässt sich gerne anschreien und wenn es dann noch im Hobbybereich ist, dann schon gar nicht. Wildes Herumkommandieren und Chef spielen verursacht nur Unsicherheit und Frust. Auch hier ist das Wort Kommunikation im Vordergrund.

- Nicht jeder Spieler kennt sich perfekt mit seinen Skillungen und Sockelungen aus. Wie bereits Blizzard in den Foren geschrieben hat, gibt es echt nur sehr wenige Spieler die sich in der mathematischen Welt von WoW wirklich auskennen. Hilfestellung statt Selbstpräsentation !

- Wenn ihr euch selbst mit Taktiken nicht auskennt und auch keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollt, dann seid lieber Raidmitglied als Raidleiter !

- Kein Mensch kann sich fünf Stunden lang ohne Unterbrechung 100% konzentrieren. Gebt den Leuten also regelmäßig eine Pause, damit sie durch Sauerstoffzufuhr am Fenster, einen ruhigen WC-Gang und frische Getränke wieder geistig zu Kräften kommen. Sobald ihr einen Leistungsabfall ermittelt, wird eine solche Pause zur Pflicht.

*DKP Leitfaden:*



Heilschlampe schrieb:


> *DKP System:*
> 
> -Jeder bekommt 100 Start DKP (Auch jeder Gildenexterne Raidteilnehmer)
> -man bekommt 160 DKP pro Raidabend (keine 10 DKP pro Bosskill mehr wie früher)
> ...



Edit: Wenn der Leitfaden euch einigermaßen gefallen hat, bitte ich um Feedback indem ihr den netten + Knopf benutzt.

MfG


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Movement ist sowieso sehr wichtig. Die Meisten Spieler lieben es einfach nur da zu stehen und ihnren Damage/Heal zu casten. Bei einigen Bossen kein problem. Bei anderen hingegen schon eher, z.B. bei Heigan. Wer dort stehen bleibt stirbt und macht es dadurch nur dem Raid schwerer.



sehr feine Tips, wer die beachtet hat sicher einen guten Start.

(Nur der da oben passt nicht richtig rein, das ist eher ein Tip für die Teilnehmer als den Raidleiter. Der kann sich ja schlecht für die Leute mitbewegen. Und dass man sich bewegen muss, ist sicher beim Punkt Bosstaktik besprochen worden.)


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2010)

Da fehlte einfach der Zusatz: "Movement Krüppel sind sofort zu kicken aus dem Raid!".


----------



## Heilschlampe (15. Juli 2010)

*Was bei einen Raidleiter vorhanden sein sollte: *


Geduld
Humor
Menschenkenntnis
Optimismus
So, als kleines Beispiel.


----------



## spaten (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> *Was bei einen Raidleiter vorhanden sein sollte: *
> 
> 
> Geduld
> ...



das sollte man sich bei jedem menschen wünschen, ist jedoch für einen rl nicht immer angebracht.

es gibt viele momente in denen geduld bei ständigen wipes, nicht mit humor zu nehmen ist. menschenkenntnis ist auch schlecht, man sieht die person nicht, was ich als wichtig erachte. optimismus steht wieder so da, wie geduld und humor. ein rl sollte den blick fürs wesentliche haben und je nach setup/boss und situation die angebrachten entscheidungen treffen und auch mal einen raid abbrechen, anstatt in ausweglosen situation mit geduld/humor/optimismus zu glänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Eine gute Gruppenzusammenstellung ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den 25er, die sich im Anfangsstadium befinden (also gerade erst gegründet wurden oder noch nicht so lange zusammenspielen) eigentlich 7 Heiler, 4 Tanks Rest DDs, davon ca. 2/3 Range-DDler.


sorry, abba ganz ehrlich ?! 4 tanks is zuviel ^^
3 reichen schon genug aus , 
in icc25 brauchste z.B. die 3 tanks nur fuer die ersten 2 bosse, und dann erst wieder fuer den prof , blutrat braucht man 3 , macht also 4/12 wo man 3 tanks braucht , wo willst du da denn einen vierten unterbringen ?


----------



## Heilschlampe (15. Juli 2010)

Ich als Raidleiter werde oft als Heilschlampe bezeichnet das untergräbt irgendwie meine Autorität. -.-


----------



## Heilschlampe (15. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> sorry, abba ganz ehrlich ?! 4 tanks is zuviel ^^
> 3 reichen schon genug aus ,
> in icc25 brauchste z.B. die 3 tanks nur fuer die ersten 2 bosse, und dann erst wieder fuer den prof , blutrat braucht man 3 , macht also 4/12 wo man 3 tanks braucht , wo willst du da denn einen vierten unterbringen ?


Bei Neulingen kann 1 Tank mehr nie schaden, beziehungsweise ein Hybrid der einspringen kann, falls nötig.


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Aber in Bosskämpfen sollten ausschließlich die Raidleitung und Tanks was zu sagen haben.



Dazu gebe ich mal kein Kommentar ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Ich als Raidleiter werde oft als Heilschlampe bezeichnet das untergräbt irgendwie meine Autorität -.- [...]




machs wie Cartman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da fehlte einfach der Zusatz: "Movement Krüppel sind sofort zu kicken aus dem Raid!".



Sofort ? Wenn es beim 3. mal immer noch nicht klappt, würde ich auch sagen: JA!

Aber sofort ? Es ist immernoch ein Spiel...


----------



## Cornholio01 (15. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist immernoch ein Spiel...



Meneleus ich bin voll deiner Meinung, man das is immer noch ein Spiel, und ein Spiel sollte Spaß machen. auch wenn man etwas länger braucht, manche haben eben ne lange Leitung, verstehen, ne Taktik nicht ganz, oder so. 

Gott wie ich des hasse, in inzen zu gehen, und man hat irgendeinen besserwisser dabei, der meint er weiß alles und alle anderen können nix.

heute hat ich ne grp, wir sind glaub ich 2-3 mal gewhipt, jedes mal mussten wir lachen, weils durch irgendeinen blödsinn entstand. genau das mag ihc an wow, mit anderen "Gaudi" zu haben.

Mfg


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da fehlte einfach der Zusatz: "Movement Krüppel sind sofort zu kicken aus dem Raid!".



Ach ja... Warum hab ich genau so etwas von dir erwartet? Es gibt Leute denen kann man etwas erklären und dann versuchen sie das soeben gehörte auch um zu setzen... Aber ich fürchte das wenn man dich im Raid hat man eh nur DEINE Meinung an zu nehmen hat und alles andere ohnehin quatsch ist... Naja jedem das seine...

Zum TE: Netter Guide. Wenn man den soweit möglich befolgt wird man es sicher einfacher haben als RL zu starten. Aber auch viele, viele die schon seid jahren raids leiten sollten sich den Guide mal durchlesen^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> das sollte man sich bei jedem menschen wünschen, ist jedoch für einen rl nicht immer angebracht.
> 
> es gibt viele momente in denen geduld bei ständigen wipes, nicht mit humor zu nehmen ist. menschenkenntnis ist auch schlecht, man sieht die person nicht, was ich als wichtig erachte. optimismus steht wieder so da, wie geduld und humor. ein rl sollte den blick fürs wesentliche haben und je nach setup/boss und situation die angebrachten entscheidungen treffen und auch mal einen raid abbrechen, anstatt in ausweglosen situation mit geduld/humor/optimismus zu glänzen
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Quatsch... Also wenn ich nichtmal lachen kann wenn alle verrecken und es einfach nicht klappen will dann hab ich irgendwie mein reales leben mit dem spiel durcheinander gebracht... wenn mir auf der arbeit was schief geht kann ich mich genug darüber aufregen. aber wenn ich zocke dann hab ich kein bock mich schonwieder über etwas das schief gegangen is auf zu regen... wenns net klappt... k^^ shit happens^^ neuer versuch. und wenns dann wieder schief geht... naja ok dann wills eben nich^^ evtl. bin ich damit nicht der raidlead der den lk 25 hc im first try legt aber ich kann von mir behaupten das wir auf diese weise schon einiges geschafft haben. einen raid abbrechen würde ich mir als lead niemals rausnehmen. wenn ich der meinung bin das es definitiv nix wird dann frag ich durch. das alte bereitschaftscheck prinzip halt (ja für break nein für geil geil geil weiter^^) ich hasse dies RL die meinen es geht hier um sonstwas... es sind nur repkosten die entstehen... und wenn da jemand wirklich so ein problem mit hat dann bekommt er seine repkosten von mir beglichen und ein freundliches /ignore oben drauf^^ es ist ein spiel xd einfach mal drüber nachdenken^^ und nu kommt mir nich mit aber wenn... und was wenn... das is mir wurscht^^ das man mit einem post nich sämtliche menschlichen zum teil psychischen probleme abhandeln kann ist mir auch klar^^ mir ist wichtig das es allen spass macht und wenns nur der spass am sterben is^^


----------



## TheStormrider (15. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> [...] aufzuregen... wenns net klappt... k^^ shit happens^^ neuer versuch. und wenns dann wieder schief geht... naja ok dann wills eben nich^^ evtl. bin ich damit nicht der raidlead der den lk 25 hc im first try legt aber ich kann von mir behaupten das wir auf diese weise schon einiges geschafft haben.  [...]


Naja das kannst du machen, aber wenn du nach 2 Wochen bei 3 Raidtagen a 3 Stunden immernoch an den selben Fehlern wipst macht das doch keinen Spaß mehr. Ich will doch keine 18 Stunden immer dasselbe machen, nur weil manche das immernoch nicht verstehen. 

Ich spiele WoW um Spaß zu haben, aber das macht irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Neue Bosse sehen, Erfolg find ich spaßiger. 


Du spielst ja auch kein Basketball wenn du 1,60 bist mit den 2 Meter Stangen, wenn du es nicht richtig kannst. Das macht dir ja auch keinen Spaß, aber es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja das kannst du machen, aber wenn du nach 2 Wochen bei 3 Raidtagen a 3 Stunden immernoch an den selben Fehlern wipst macht das doch keinen Spaß mehr.


 Da hast du recht. Keine frage. wenns immer die selben dusseligen fehler sind dann wird halt im zweifel ausgetauscht wenns wer garnich schnallt^^



TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du spielst ja auch kein Basketball wenn du 1,60 bist mit den 2 Meter Stangen, wenn du es nicht richtig kannst. Das macht dir ja auch keinen Spaß, aber es ist nur ein Spiel.


Dazu muss ich sagen: Doch^^ ich bin knappe 1,65 m und Basketball macht einfach spass und ich habs lange gespielt^^ Also ist das schonmal kein argument^^


----------



## TheStormrider (15. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen: Doch^^ ich bin knappe 1,65 m und Basketball macht einfach spass und ich habs lange gespielt^^ Also ist das schonmal kein argument^^


Naja dann spielst du eben ungern Fußball mit irgendwelchen Leuten, die viel besser sind als du und dich sofort ausspielen. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Bei Neulingen kann 1 Tank mehr nie schaden, beziehungsweise ein Hybrid der einspringen kann, falls nötig.



dann musst du das auch so anmerken , jemand der nicht viel ahnung hat stellt dann fuer saurfang 4 tanks hin wo 2 spieler dann mehr oder weniger dumm rumstehen


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja dann spielst du eben ungern Fußball mit irgendwelchen Leuten, die viel besser sind als du und dich sofort ausspielen. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.



Verstehe schon was du meint und im grunde hast ja auch recht^^ das zweite zitat war ja auch nich ganz ernst gemeint^^ also nix für ungut xd


----------



## Leang (15. Juli 2010)

egal was du machst als raidleiter du hast doch eh immer die arschkarte, von daher hilft der FAQ in dem sinn eh nicht viel


----------



## Vaccas (15. Juli 2010)

ja dem TE würd ich schon zu stimmen allerdings nicht bei allen nämlich die zusammenstell

-Eine gute Gruppenzusammenstellung ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den 25er, die sich im Anfangsstadium befinden (also gerade erst gegründet wurden oder noch nicht so lange 	zusammenspielen) eigentlich 7 Heiler, 4 Tanks Rest DDs, davon ca. 2/3 Range-DDler. ung der 25 bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden

4 Tanks sind einer zuviel 
und bei 13 DD´s nur drei Range DD´s ist auch nicht so optimal wohin mit den ganzen melee´s beim boss


----------



## Heilschlampe (15. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> dann musst du das auch so anmerken , jemand der nicht viel ahnung hat stellt dann fuer saurfang 4 tanks hin wo 2 spieler dann mehr oder weniger dumm rumstehen


Wie viele Tanks man mit nimmt, ist wohl Instanz bedingt.  

P.S. Es gibt auch gute Raidleiter. Aber in deren Raids geht auch der spielspaß vor, und nicht die Beute! Bei uns gibts da keine Diskussion, da wir DKP nutzen.


----------



## Chiary (15. Juli 2010)

Vaccas schrieb:


> und bei 13 DD´s nur drei Range DD´s ist auch nicht so optimal wohin mit den ganzen melee´s beim boss


der TE sagt doch 2/3 ( in Worten: zwei Drittel ) und nicht 2-3.


----------



## michi002 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es auch, vor Allem bei einem Raid mit Neulingen, vorteilhaft die Taktik und "Zwischenrufe" auf Deutsch (und damit meine ich wirkliches Deutsch und nicht Wow-Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu verkünden, dann spart man sich lästige Zwischenfragen.


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Eine gute Gruppenzusammenstellung ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den 25er, die sich im Anfangsstadium befinden (also gerade erst gegründet wurden oder noch nicht so lange zusammenspielen) eigentlich 7 Heiler, 4 Tanks Rest DDs, davon ca. 2/3 Range-DDler.


5 Heiler, 2 Tanks, 18 DD´s (einer davon mit Tank Specc)

Edit:
Mein Ex-Raidleader war chillig, ab und an besoffen und hat immer schön für Auflockerung gesorgt.

In meinen Augen sollte diese Dinge ein Raidleader haben:
-Verständnis für Taktik
-Erklärungsbereit
-ruhiges Gemüt

Was er nicht haben sollte:
-instant Aggro sein
-quer durch Member kicken [wenn sie mal was verbocken - es sind auch nur Menschen (wie heißt es gleich: Irren ist menschlich)]
-lauthals im Ts rumproleten


----------



## spaten (15. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch... Also wenn ich nichtmal lachen kann wenn alle verrecken und es einfach nicht klappen will dann hab ich irgendwie mein reales leben mit dem spiel durcheinander gebracht... wenn mir auf der arbeit was schief geht kann ich mich genug darüber aufregen. aber wenn ich zocke dann hab ich kein bock mich schonwieder über etwas das schief gegangen is auf zu regen... wenns net klappt... k^^ shit happens^^ neuer versuch. und wenns dann wieder schief geht... naja ok dann wills eben nich^^ evtl. bin ich damit nicht der raidlead der den lk 25 hc im first try legt aber ich kann von mir behaupten das wir auf diese weise schon einiges geschafft haben. einen raid abbrechen würde ich mir als lead niemals rausnehmen. wenn ich der meinung bin das es definitiv nix wird dann frag ich durch. das alte bereitschaftscheck prinzip halt (ja für break nein für geil geil geil weiter^^) ich hasse dies RL die meinen es geht hier um sonstwas... es sind nur repkosten die entstehen... und wenn da jemand wirklich so ein problem mit hat dann bekommt er seine repkosten von mir beglichen und ein freundliches /ignore oben drauf^^ es ist ein spiel xd einfach mal drüber nachdenken^^ und nu kommt mir nich mit aber wenn... und was wenn... das is mir wurscht^^ das man mit einem post nich sämtliche menschlichen zum teil psychischen probleme abhandeln kann ist mir auch klar^^ mir ist wichtig das es allen spass macht und wenns nur der spass am sterben is^^



wenn du nicht erfolgsorientiert raiden willst, hast du auch keinen platz in meinem raid. ich habe als rl, 24 anderen leuten + ersatz und springer eine verantwortung gegenüber. du scheinst da eher einen anderen spassfaktor drin zu sehen, aber meine kollegen und ich haben den spass wenn ein progressraid erfolgreich über die bühne geht.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Juli 2010)

hoffe habs nit überlesen aber auch eins der wichtigsten sachen (am eigenen leib gemerkt) ist das man eine beruhigende stimme (besonders Imkampf) haben sollte, also nicht Hektisch wirken und nicht versuchen allzuviel anzusagen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach immer gelassen schauen was kommt, wenn wer wo ist wo er nicht sein sollte z.B. feuer oder so, sollte man es gelassen aber schnell ansagen

und an die neulingRLs bringt eine menge Geduld mit und gewöhnt Euch ans warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (16. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> das sollte man sich bei jedem menschen wünschen, ist jedoch für einen rl nicht immer angebracht.
> 
> es gibt viele momente in denen geduld bei ständigen wipes, nicht mit humor zu nehmen ist. menschenkenntnis ist auch schlecht, man sieht die person nicht, was ich als wichtig erachte. optimismus steht wieder so da, wie geduld und humor. ein rl sollte den blick fürs wesentliche haben und je nach setup/boss und situation die angebrachten entscheidungen treffen und auch mal einen raid abbrechen, anstatt in ausweglosen situation mit geduld/humor/optimismus zu glänzen
> 
> ...


ich denke trtozdem, dass die Liste soweit stimmt ^^

Mit meinem DK hab ich mit einigen Freunden eine Stammgrp für ICC aufgemacht. Da wir aber nur 6 sind, müssen wir immer mit ca 4-5 Randoms auffüllen. Wir bestimmen, was wie gemacht wird, probieren aber auch gern alternative Taktiken der anderen aus (auch, damit die Rumnörgler endlich Ruhe geben und auf diese Weise dann einsehen, warum wir diese Taktik bisher nicht gemacht haben ^^ ). 

Es ist wichtig, den Spieler hinter dem Pixelchar zu sehen, und darunter gehört auch Menschenkenntnis. Du hörst den Menschen im TS und kannst lesen, was er schreibt, siehst, wie er in brezligen Situationen reagiert und handelt. Reicht meinter Meinung nach aus, um Rückschlüsse auf sein Spielverhalten zu ziehen (was er im RL macht, ist mir als Raidlead in dem Fall eh egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Zudem nehmen wir jeden Wipe mit Humor. Egal, ob es 100 sind oder nur 10. Haben letztens den Prof mehr als 3 Stunden lang probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat trotzdem keiner die Gruppe verlassen. Und das nicht, weil wir so imba-equippt sind, sondern weil wir im TS rumalbern, einfach mal ne Pause machen und dann weiterprobieren (hat vom Dmg her nicht geklappt ^^ aber macht nix, irgendwann liegt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Sicher hätten wir den Raid abbrechen können, nachdem wir da 10 Mal gewiped sind, aber da viele der Raidteilnehmer ICC erst seit einigen Malen überhaupt von innen gesehen haben, fanden wir es wichtig, dass man auch durch Wipes die Bosse kennenlernt. Es ist - so empfinde ich das - etwas anderes, wenn man sich nur den Guide anschaut. Da sieht alles so einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im übrigen lernt man durch Wipes auch mit den Menschen (in der Stammgruppe) zurechtzukommen, man lernt sie kennen und kann so beim nächsten Mal/Try eingespielter an den Boss rangehen. Nur so wird man ein Team.

Was anderes ist es natürlich in random-Gruppen. -.- Heutzutage heulen alle nach einem Wipe, ca 2/10 verlassen den Raid und man darf sich dann neue Leute suchen. Während man sucht, hauen nochmal 2-3 Leute ab und alle motzen im TS und Raidchannel rum. *kotz* Daher sag ich z.B. (wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise den RL übernehme), dass wir eine chillige, entspannt spielende Gruppe sind bzw. ich und dass ich keine Lust auf Rumgemotze hab. Wer das nicht kapiert, darf gern gehen, dann hab ich nachher nicht den Stress mit der Suche nach Ersatz. Es hauen dann tatsächlich immer mal Leute ab ^^ Macht ja nix, hast noch Zeit zum Suchen ohne kaputte ID. 

Oh und was ich gar nicht ab kann: wenn dann die Leute, die nach all dem Gesagten bei einem anstrengenden Boss, der nicht sofort liegt, wegrennen, ohne was zu sagen (DC vortäuschen und TS verlassen - blöd nur, dass man es am TS erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die setz ich dann nicht auf ignore *evil* nee, die werden dann das nächste Mal, wenn sie ne Gruppe im /2 suchen, schöööööön genervt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 asoziales Pack und so..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und allgemein zum Thema:

ich erwarte von einem Raidlead: 

- Verständnis für Ausraster und dass er Leute beruhigen kann, die dann mal austicken (damit der Raid nicht auseinanderbricht)

- dass er führen kann (d.h. ER allein gibt den Ton an. keiner pullt, wenn er nicht "go" sagt, keiner redet im TS während den Bosskämpfen außer denen, die Informationen mitteilen etc.)

- dass er fair ist (d.h. dass er vorher sinnvolle Lootregeln festsetzt und diese dann auch eingehalten werden. Super fair wäre in dem Fall, dass nicht unbedingt der das 264er bekommt, der ohnehin ein 251er anhat, sondern vllt der, der noch immer mit einem 200er-Epic aus ner Ini rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man kann ja nicht immer auf faire Spieler treffen, die sozial genug sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- dass er geduldig und konzentriert ist und das auch auf den Raid übertragen kann. (rushen kann ich gar nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber meine persönliche Meinung)

- dass er es schafft, die Leute zu motivieren und den Spaß am Bosse kloppen weckt, falls er mal schwindet ^^


----------



## Izara (16. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch... Also wenn ich nichtmal lachen kann wenn alle verrecken und es einfach nicht klappen will dann hab ich irgendwie mein reales leben mit dem spiel durcheinander gebracht... wenn mir auf der arbeit was schief geht kann ich mich genug darüber aufregen. aber wenn ich zocke dann hab ich kein bock mich schonwieder über etwas das schief gegangen is auf zu regen... wenns net klappt... k^^ shit happens^^ neuer versuch. und wenns dann wieder schief geht... naja ok dann wills eben nich^^ evtl. bin ich damit nicht der raidlead der den lk 25 hc im first try legt aber ich kann von mir behaupten das wir auf diese weise schon einiges geschafft haben. einen raid abbrechen würde ich mir als lead niemals rausnehmen. wenn ich der meinung bin das es definitiv nix wird dann frag ich durch. das alte bereitschaftscheck prinzip halt (ja für break nein für geil geil geil weiter^^) ich hasse dies RL die meinen es geht hier um sonstwas... es sind nur repkosten die entstehen... und wenn da jemand wirklich so ein problem mit hat dann bekommt er seine repkosten von mir beglichen und ein freundliches /ignore oben drauf^^ es ist ein spiel xd einfach mal drüber nachdenken^^ und nu kommt mir nich mit aber wenn... und was wenn... das is mir wurscht^^ das man mit einem post nich sämtliche menschlichen zum teil psychischen probleme abhandeln kann ist mir auch klar^^ mir ist wichtig das es allen spass macht und wenns nur der spass am sterben is^^






kann ich so unterschreiben ^^


----------



## Izara (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Wie viele Tanks man mit nimmt, ist wohl Instanz bedingt.
> 
> P.S. Es gibt auch gute Raidleiter. Aber in deren Raids geht auch der spielspaß vor, und nicht die Beute! Bei uns gibts da keine Diskussion, da wir DKP nutzen.



DKP is doof ^^ Neueinsteiger-unfreundlich bis zum geht nicht mehr..


----------



## Zanny (16. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch... Also wenn ich nichtmal lachen kann wenn alle verrecken und es einfach nicht klappen will dann hab ich irgendwie mein reales leben mit dem spiel durcheinander gebracht... wenn mir auf der arbeit was schief geht kann ich mich genug darüber aufregen. aber wenn ich zocke dann hab ich kein bock mich schonwieder über etwas das schief gegangen is auf zu regen... wenns net klappt... k^^ shit happens^^ neuer versuch. und wenns dann wieder schief geht... naja ok dann wills eben nich^^ evtl. bin ich damit nicht der raidlead der den lk 25 hc im first try legt aber ich kann von mir behaupten das wir auf diese weise schon einiges geschafft haben. einen raid abbrechen würde ich mir als lead niemals rausnehmen. wenn ich der meinung bin das es definitiv nix wird dann frag ich durch. das alte bereitschaftscheck prinzip halt (ja für break nein für geil geil geil weiter^^) ich hasse dies RL die meinen es geht hier um sonstwas... es sind nur repkosten die entstehen... und wenn da jemand wirklich so ein problem mit hat dann bekommt er seine repkosten von mir beglichen und ein freundliches /ignore oben drauf^^ es ist ein spiel xd einfach mal drüber nachdenken^^ und nu kommt mir nich mit aber wenn... und was wenn... das is mir wurscht^^ das man mit einem post nich sämtliche menschlichen zum teil psychischen probleme abhandeln kann ist mir auch klar^^ mir ist wichtig das es allen spass macht und wenns nur der spass am sterben is^^


Beim nächsten Mal bitte mit Satzzeichen, Absätzen und vll dem ein oder anderen "^^" weniger, dann kommt nicht ganz so doof rüber.

Zum Inhalt:
Bei einem kompletten Abend voller Fails kann weit mehr Schaden entstehen als die Reppkosten. Die einen werden frustriert und regen sich auf wieder andere nehmen die Gimps in Schutz usw. und schon haste einen HAufen Streit am Hals. Deswegen bin ich immer froh einen erfahrenen Raidleader zu haben der genau weis wann er eine Pause oder sogar das vorzeitige Ende einlegen muss.


----------



## Terminsel (16. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> wenn du nicht erfolgsorientiert raiden willst, hast du auch keinen platz in meinem raid. ich habe als rl, 24 anderen leuten + ersatz und springer eine verantwortung gegenüber. du scheinst da eher einen anderen spassfaktor drin zu sehen, aber meine kollegen und ich haben den spass wenn ein progressraid erfolgreich über die bühne geht.



"Erfolgsorientiert raiden" - allein die Verwendung dieser beiden Begriffe in Kombination passt schon nicht. Oder verdient ihr euer Geld damit?

Naja, aber glücklicherweise kann man immer noch selbst entscheiden, mit wem man loszieht. "Erfolgsorientiert raiden" wäre sicher nichts für mich - und ironischerweise sind in unserem 25er trotzdem die ersten HMs down, auch ohne Erfolgsorientierung. Spaß > Erfolg. Sonst habe ich den Sinn eines Spiels verfehlt. Ebenso, wenn ich nur Spaß habe, wenn es reibungslos und perfekt läuft.

Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Izara (16. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bitte mit Satzzeichen, Absätzen und vll dem ein oder anderen "^^" weniger, dann kommt nicht ganz so doof rüber.
> 
> Zum Inhalt:
> Bei einem kompletten Abend voller Fails kann weit mehr Schaden entstehen als die Reppkosten. Die einen werden frustriert und regen sich auf wieder andere nehmen die Gimps in Schutz usw. und schon haste einen HAufen Streit am Hals. Deswegen bin ich immer froh einen erfahrenen Raidleader zu haben der genau weis wann er eine Pause oder sogar das vorzeitige Ende einlegen muss.


oder man nimmt gar nicht erst Leute mit, die sich unterfordert fühlen könnten und entsprechend ihrem Imba-Können jeden fertig machen ^^ Deswegen mache ich z.B. Pdk nur mit Leuten, die das Equip tatsächlich brauchen. Solche Spieler strengen sich mehr an, heulen nicht rum, weils nicht klappt (frei nach dem Motto "boah, was bistn DU fürn Noob? Zu blöd zum laufen oder was? Mach mal dmg, Spacko" -.- etc.. kennt sicher jeder) und freuen sich hinterher umso mehr, wenn der Boss liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zusammen was erreichen macht eh mehr Spaß als sich von Imba-durchrushern (doofes Wort, aber mir fällt kein anderer Begriff ein) ziehen zu lassen. Da lernt man eh nix bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (16. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Heilschlampe,
ich hab mir gestern schon diesen schönen Guide durchgelesen.
Da ich selbst keine Ambitionen mehr habe nochmal einen Raid zu leiten, nichtmal Random ( die gemachten Erfahrungen verbuche ich unter "lehrreich" und "muss ich nicht nochmal" ^^ ), betrachte ich deinen Guide ausschliesslich aus der Sicht eines Raidteilnehmers.



Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Wenn du planst in eine Raidinstanz zu gehen, egal welche, dann informiere dich vorher über die Bosse, ließ ihre Taktiken, sieh die Taktikvideoguides an.


Sollten dem RL einige Bosse und/oder Taktiken unklar sein, sollte er offen dazu stehen das er den Kampf ggf. nur aus einem Guide kennt.
So kann bei Bedarf in dem Moment jemand Anderes den Lead kurzfristig übernehmen.
In jedem Fall sollte man zu einem Defizit stehen, denn nur so schafft der Raid auch unklare Situazionen und Bosse zu meistern ohne großen Frust aufkommen zu lassen.
Nichts ist schlimmer als ein "Ich bin der Lead, ich geb den Ton an, aber Ahnung hab ich grad keine" RL.


Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Menschenführung ist im Prinzip das A und O der Raidleitung, dann erst kommen Sachen wie Kenntnisse, Setup, Zusammenspiel und Equip. Du mußt dir deine Mitraider erziehen können, damit es nicht zu Streit um Spielvermögen, Items oder sonstwas kommt.


Mit der Aussage "erziehen können" habe ich persönlich große Probleme.
Was Du damit ausdrücken willst ist mir klar und es macht auch Sinn, leider wird eine solche Aussage heute sehr schnell missverstanden und es kann wirklich in verkapte Erziehungsversuche ausarten.
Wenn an mir mit meinen ü30 ein >18 Jahre alter RL Erziehungsmaßnahmen austesten will, dann kommt das ganz sicher zu unnötigem Stress auf beiden Seiten.
Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn die RL jünger, gern auch viel jünger ist, mittlerweile sind es ja doch eher die jüngeren Generationen die den Überblick haben was Guides, Taktiken usw angeht.
Menschenführung geht da etwas unter, komme mir oft eher vor wie auf nem Kasernenhof und wehe man steht nicht bei jedem Piep stramm wie Maxe.
Und wenn dann ein Eingreifen seitens der RL nötig wird, eskaliert es oft, denn dann wird tatsächlich versucht zu erziehen, statt neutral zu bewerten.



Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Sorge stets für Ruhe im TS / Ventrilo. Es kann ruhig auch mal dummes Zeug gelabert werden, das ist kein Problem und hebt die Stimmung des Raids. Aber in Bosskämpfen sollten ausschließlich die Raidleitung und Tanks was zu sagen haben.


Der bzw die Tankheiler sollten ebenfalls noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben.
Auch sollte es den Druiden im Raid ( wenn sie nicht grad tanken oder heilen ), erlaubt sein zumindest sagen zu dürfen "Eule/Katzedown", so kann man sich als RL schnell darauf einstellen das der/die Brezzes wegfallen.



Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Rechne auf jeden Fall damit daß Leute unzufrieden mit deinen Entscheidungen sein werden. Du kannst es nicht jedem Recht machen. Du wirst viele Whispers bekommen mit texten wie: "Lass das doch mal so und so machen", "Warum darf der das jetzt?" und so weiter. Denen solltest du allen ruhig aber mit Bestimmtheit antworten und deine Meinung vertreten.


Meinung vertreten ja, aber Begründen bitte ebenfalls. 
Eine Entscheidung zu verstehen fällt den meisten Menschen viel leichter, wenn ihnen gesagt wird wieso so entschieden wurde und nicht anders.



Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Movement ist sowieso sehr wichtig. Die Meisten Spieler lieben es einfach nur da zu stehen und ihnren Damage/Heal zu casten. Bei einigen Bossen kein problem. Bei anderen hingegen schon eher, z.B. bei Heigan. Wer dort stehen bleibt stirbt und macht es dadurch nur dem Raid schwerer.


Ist für den RL leider eine unbestimmbare Größe und gehört eher in das Fach "Was habe ich als Raidteilnehmer zu beachten.
Man kann als RL ja schlecht mitten in Dala alles mit Rauchsignalen zupflastern, nur um zu testen ob sich jemand schnell bzw schnell genug bewegt ^^


Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Das perfekte Setup zu finden ist auch fast eine Sache der unmöglichkeit. Dafür brauchst du einen großen Memberpool, den du wahrscheinlich nicht haben wirst, weil die meisten Leute immer erst dann mitgehen wollen, wenn die Instanz innerhalb Mimimaler Zeit komplett gecleart werden kann nur um dann IHRE (ja ganz wichtig ) Items abstauben zu können.


In 10ern absolut korrekt. 
In 25ern gibt es einfach ein paar "must haves" ( Hexe - port und SS, Druide - Brezz ) die auch mit Rollenbuffs nicht ersetzbar sind, finde ich.

Ein einzelner Punkt fehlt mir allerdings irgendwie:
Neutralität
In der Regel hat man als RL selbst in rdm Raids 1-2-3-4 Freunde/Gildenmitglieder dabei.
Hier muss der RL so neutral sein können, das er auch grobe Fehler bzw Fehlverhalten ( egal ob menschlich oder spielerisch ) erkennt, anspricht und klärt.

Alles in Allem ein sehr guter Guide, es hat Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen, man sieht das Du Dir ne Menge Gedanken gemacht hast und ich fände es toll wenn die ganzen potentiellen RLs da draussen sich das Ding mal durchlesen würden.

LG
Chi


----------



## DeathDragon (16. Juli 2010)

Da ich selber viele Raids geleitet habe versuch ich mal aus meinen Erfahrungen etwas zu ergänzen. Ich geh jetzt hier mal auf die Aufgabe eines Raidleiters, wenn es um Bosserklärungen geht.


Als Raidleiter fragt man vor jedem Boss nach ob jeder den Boss kennt. Am besten führt man einen rdycheck durch. Alternativ kann man auch ansagen, die wenn etwas unklar seie, solle man den Raidleiter anwispern. Vielen Spielern ist es peinlich direkt im TS oder im Raidchannel zuzugeben, dass sie den Boss nicht kennen.
Während du den Boss erklärst redest NUR du. Gibt es Ergänzungen oder Tipps von anderen Spielern haben diese am Schluss stattzufinden. Wenn du das nicht strikt durchziehst, werden alle wild durcheinander reden und am Schluss hat man drei Taktiken und jeder macht seine eigene.
Rede etwas autoritär und wirke selbstsicher. Klar das hört sich jetzt doof an, aber so gewinnst du die Aufmerksamkeit der Leute und wirst nicht andauernd unterbrochen. Nach jedem zweiten Wort ähm zu sagen wirkt unsicher und die Leute denken sich: Der kennt den Boss ja selber nichtmal
Erkläre vom Ganzen ins Detail. Das hat sich vorallem bei mir bewährt. Also erkläre zuerst grundlegendes zum Boss wie die Phasen, wann Phasenwechsel ist, dann gehe etwas auf die Attacken und die Taktik ein und am Schluss gibts du noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung für jede Rolle(Healer/DD/Tank). Hier als Beispiel:
- Der Boss hat x Phasen, Phasenwechsel ist bei y% oder t Zeit
- Phase 1 kann er... Phase 2 kann er...
- Der MT tankt den Boss dort, der andere Tank, tankt das, spottet dann ab...
- Die rangeDD's achten darauf, machen hierauf dmg...
- Die meleeDD's achten darauf, machen hierauf dmg...
- Die Healer sind folgendermassen eingeteilt: Achten vorallem darauf, dann sind DMG spitzen...
So kapiert auch der Letzte den Boss.
Achte darauf dass nur die wichtigen Leute die ansagen machen und nicht alle wild durcheinander reden und Witze machen. So geht schnell mal eine wichtige Ansage unter und es kann zum Wipe führen. Quatschen könnt ihr auch nach dem Wipe / beim Trash
Bei einem Wipe sprich NIE direkt die Leute im TS an. Den anderen unter die Nase zu reiben was sie falsch gemacht haben ist nicht die feine englische Art. Erkläre Allgemein was schief ging oder erkundige dich bei den Healern/Tanks was das Problem war. Wiederholungstäter kannst du dann anwispern und wenn das nicht hilft aus dem Raid kicken/im TS sie direkt darauf ansprechen(Aber das auch nur bei den Leuten mit Brettern vorm Kopf)
Ich weiss das ganze hört sich jetzt extrem nach Arbeit an. Aber dadurch werden die Raids viel angenehmer und das Raiden macht auch Spass. Ich habe bereits extrem viele Raids geleitet und hab schon mehrmals Komplimente bekommen, dass ich ein angenehmer Raidleiter bin, also sollte an dem Zeug oben schon was dran sein ;-)


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Sorge stets für Ruhe im TS / Ventrilo. Es kann ruhig auch mal dummes Zeug gelabert werden, das ist kein Problem und hebt die Stimmung des Raids. Aber in Bosskämpfen sollten ausschließlich die Raidleitung und Tanks was zu sagen haben.



Seh ich anders. Sagen sollten all diejenigen etwas wenn es für den Kampf wichtig und notwendig ist. zB. ein Heiler der Aggro hat, ein zum CC abgestellter der vielleicht "gefailed" hat oder ein Spieler der etwas wichtiges bemerkt was Raidleiter vielleicht übersehen hat.



> Movement ist sowieso sehr wichtig. Die Meisten Spieler lieben es einfach nur da zu stehen und ihnren Damage/Heal zu casten. Bei einigen Bossen kein problem. Bei anderen hingegen schon eher, z.B. bei Heigan. Wer dort stehen bleibt stirbt und macht es dadurch nur dem Raid schwerer.



Dagegen wird auch ein Raidleader nix unternehmen können. Entweder man kanns oder man kanns nicht...



> Du solltest beim Raidleiten besser erst Gildenintern mitmachen, die Leute haben erfahrungsgemäß noch das meiste Verständnis dafür, wenn es einmal nicht so klappt.



Das kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man Bosstaktiken, Fähigkeiten der Klassen und deren Aufgaben versteht kann man ja mal den Raidleader spielen. 


Allgemein bin ich nicht der Meinung es ist Aufgabe des RL die Raidmember zu "erziehen". Vielmehr ist ein Raidleiter eine Person die a) für Disziplin sorgen muss und b) Bosstaktiken kennt, die von ihm bestimmte Taktik erklärt und (falls es nicht klappt) die Ursache findet.

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel von Raidleitern die sich nach dem Motto "Alles hört auf mein Kommando!!!!111elf" aufführen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

> Hat jemand eine andere Taktik als du? Laß sie ihn vortragen und probiert sie aus. Manchmal ist eine alternative Taktik besser, manchmal schlechter. Besonders wirst du es bei Movement-Bossen merken.


Raidleiter bestimmt Taktik die er vorher recherchiert hat. Ausprobieren kann ganz schön Zeit kosten!



> Seh ich anders. Sagen sollten all diejenigen etwas wenn es für den Kampf wichtig und notwendig ist. zB. ein Heiler der Aggro hat


Wenn ein Heiler beim Boss Aggro bekommt kannst du eigentlich gleich den Tank kicken oder den Raid auflösen. Außerdem sollte Jeder Tank über Grid (oder ähnliches) verfügen. Dort wird angezeigt wer Aggro hat.



> Dagegen wird auch ein Raidleader nix unternehmen können. Entweder man kanns oder man kanns nicht...


Na klar. "Wer das nächste mal verkackt bekommt keinen Loot". Warum Leute durchziehen, die es nicht gebacken bekommen?


----------



## Milivoje (16. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Raidleiter bestimmt Taktik die er vorher recherchiert hat. Ausprobieren kann ganz schön Zeit kosten!



Aber ab und an gibt es nun mal Taktiken, die manch einem so gar nicht in Kopf wollen. Und da im Zweifel "Stehen bleiben und umzergen" immer geht, sollte man sich den Alternativen nicht ganz verschließen.

Ein Raidleiter muss für gute Rahmenbedingungen sorgen, um die angestrebten Ziele zu erreichen. Dementsprechend bringt ein Disziplinfanatiker in einem Fun-Raid ähnlich viel wie ein Alleinunterhalter, wenn es um "progress" geht.
Wichtig ist es, die Raidmitglieder nicht zu verprellen, in dem man einigen wenigen Dinge durchgehen lässt, die einfach nicht sein dürfen. Da muss man dann auch mal ein Machtwort sprechen. Dazu muss man halt häufiger Anspruch und WIrklichkeit miteinander abgleichen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Raidleiter bestimmt Taktik die er vorher recherchiert hat. Ausprobieren kann ganz schön Zeit kosten!
> 
> 
> Wenn ein Heiler beim Boss Aggro bekommt kannst du eigentlich gleich den Tank kicken oder den Raid auflösen. Außerdem sollte Jeder Tank über Grid (oder ähnliches) verfügen. Dort wird angezeigt wer Aggro hat.
> ...



du wärst glaub ich genau so ein Raidlead wie ich es vorhin beschrieben hab.

Es gibt Leute die baun Raids auch mit Spielern die nicht Top sind. Spieler die vielleicht noch was zu lernen haben oder übung brauchen.
Du als Raidlead kickst wahrscheinlich jeden ders nicht sofort gebacken bekommt. Wipen verboten quasi...naja is eben so seit WotlK....


----------



## LingLing85 (16. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön...welche Raidleiter ich persönlich zum K***en finde, sind a) die blind inviten, hauptsache Raid vollkriegen, egal ob 10 DK's, Hunter, sonstiges drin sind und nicht auf's Setup schauen, b) die dann nicht mal ein TS-Server zur Verfügung haben, c) die dann nicht mal im TS reden können und alle Taktiken und Vorgehensweisen als Raidwarnung schreiben...


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> du wärst glaub ich genau so ein Raidlead wie ich es vorhin beschrieben hab.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die baun Raids auch mit Spielern die nicht Top sind. Spieler die vielleicht noch was zu lernen haben oder übung brauchen.
> Du als Raidlead kickst wahrscheinlich jeden ders nicht sofort gebacken bekommt. Wipen verboten quasi...naja is eben so seit WotlK....



So ein Unsinn. 
Mist bauen kann jeder Mal, aber nicht tausend Mal. Ich finde es völlig legitim Leute zu kicken die es partout nicht gebacken kriegen und wo auch kein Lernprozess sichtbar ist.
Es ist die Freizeit von mir und 24 anderen - die sollte genutzt werden.


----------



## Shendria (16. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Raidleiter bestimmt Taktik die er vorher recherchiert hat. Ausprobieren kann ganz schön Zeit kosten!
> 
> 
> Wenn ein Heiler beim Boss Aggro bekommt kannst du eigentlich gleich den Tank kicken oder den Raid auflösen. Außerdem sollte Jeder Tank über Grid (oder ähnliches) verfügen. Dort wird angezeigt wer Aggro hat.
> ...




Unter aller Sau... bei so nem Raidlead würd ich sofort leaven. Verwöhnter WotLk-Spieler..... In solchen Raids sind dann genau die Leute die keinen anderen Wortschatz mehr besitzen wie "Gimp, gimpen, failen (grauenhaftes Wort) usw. Von Spaß, das ein spiel ja machen soll, ist in solchen Raids keine Rede mehr. Da heißts dann einfach nur Hirn ausschalten und Tasten hämmern...


----------



## DeathDragon (16. Juli 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Sehr schön...welche Raidleiter ich persönlich zum K***en finde, sind a) die blind inviten, hauptsache Raid vollkriegen, egal ob 10 DK's, Hunter, sonstiges drin sind und nicht auf's Setup schauen, b) die dann nicht mal ein TS-Server zur Verfügung haben, c) die dann nicht mal im TS reden können und alle Taktiken und Vorgehensweisen als Raidwarnung schreiben...


Die Raidmember die ich persönlich zum K***en finde, sind
a)wenn man stundenlang Raidmember sucht, meckern sie wann es los geht. Ist man dann endlich voll beschweren sie sich noch übers Setup. Eigeninitiative ergreifen und selber suchen helfen.
b)nicht jeder hat nen TS Server bzw. kommt es auch mal vor dass dieser abschmiert ist ja nicht so tragisch
c)Die sich in PDK beschweren, weil man ins TS will und den neuen die Bosstaktik erklären. Aber dass der Raidleiter ins TS will und den Boss via Chat erklärt hab ich noch nie erlebt oO

Als Raidmember sollte man auch mal dem Raidleiter helfen und ihn nicht andauernd als schwarzen Peter hinstellen. Es ist jedesmal ne extreme Geburt nen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen und zu leiten, als Raidmember sollte man vorallem auf den Raidleader Rücksicht nehmen und ihm entgegenkommen und nicht solche Aussagen machen :/


----------



## Zodttd (16. Juli 2010)

Queen of /b/!


----------



## DaScAn (16. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sofort ? Wenn es beim 3. mal immer noch nicht klappt, würde ich auch sagen: JA!
> 
> Aber sofort ? Es ist immernoch ein Spiel...



Es ist Tikume. Ignorier ES einfach.
mehr als 1000 Posts und jeder von ES sieht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wybjorn (16. Juli 2010)

Entweder hab' ich es überlesen oder es stand noch nirgends; aber auch ein gewisses Klassenverständnis ist wichtig. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die eigene Klasse sondern alle, damit man weiß, welche Klasse welchen Buff/Fähigkeiten mitbringt und so die Gruppe optimaler gestallten kann.
Gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit der Lootverteilung, damit man entscheiden kann ob derjenige das Item tatsächlich gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Starfros (16. Juli 2010)

Cornholio01 schrieb:


> Meneleus ich bin voll deiner Meinung, man das is immer noch ein Spiel, und ein Spiel sollte Spaß machen. auch wenn man etwas länger braucht, manche haben eben ne lange Leitung, verstehen, ne Taktik nicht ganz, oder so.
> 
> Gott wie ich des hasse, in inzen zu gehen, und man hat irgendeinen besserwisser dabei, der meint er weiß alles und alle anderen können nix.
> 
> ...



genau das ist was den anderen auf den Sack geht.

Sicher ist es ein Spiel wo man Spaß haben kann/will aber man muss vorher wissen und den spielern auch vorab sagen was das für eine Raid wird. 
Bei Randomraids ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da lässt sich so manche Situationen nicht vermeiden , wenn man aber einen neuen Raid gründen will soll man schon äußern um was es sich da handelt, will man normal Raiden oder will man schon recht gut und genau Raiden oder gar ProRaid werden mit ausgewählten Spielern. 

In meinem letzten Raid waren schon so manche die wollten unter den Top 10 des Servers , die anderen wiederum war es egal und der Rest wollte eigentlich nur die Ini besuchen und ihren Spaß mit Item vergabe haben.

Das sind Situationen die man im Vorfeld klären kann und so manche Abgänge von Spielern lassen auch öfters mal ein Loch im Raidsetup. Die müssen dann wieder gefüllt werden.

In letzter Zeit findet man ohnehin nur noch Leute die Items Abgreifen wollen weils ein Twink vom Twink vom Twink ist. 

Hinzu kommt das die Beta raus ist und Sommerferien sind. Einige machen auch WoW pause loggen nur ab und an mal ein bis zum Addon.Was dazu kommt das man selten bis garnicht einen guten / normalen Spieler findet um seine Löcher im Raid zu stopfen


----------



## Deis (16. Juli 2010)

Und wie immer zeigt sich, dass einige Posts durchaus als konstruktive Kritik zu betrachten sind, der Großteil jedoch eher destruktive Kritik.
"Ich schreibe das ganze mal aus meiner Sicht" kann durchaus Positiv sein, wenn ich mir allerdings das Profil vom TE so ansehe, die Art und Weise des Eroeffnungsposts, plus alle Reaktionen des TE's auf Antworten, merke ich doch recht schnell, dass dies hier kein "Ich unterhalte mich mal mit Euch darueber"- Thread ist sondern eher ein "So sehe ich das. Punkt." - Leitfaden - Thread. Eure Meinung interessiert sie herzlich wenig ;-)


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Und wie immer zeigt sich, dass einige Posts durchaus als konstruktive Kritik zu betrachten sind, der Großteil jedoch eher destruktive Kritik.
> "Ich schreibe das ganze mal aus meiner Sicht" kann durchaus Positiv sein, wenn ich mir allerdings das Profil vom TE so ansehe, die Art und Weise des Eroeffnungsposts, plus alle Reaktionen des TE's auf Antworten, merke ich doch recht schnell, dass dies hier kein "Ich unterhalte mich mal mit Euch darueber"- Thread ist sondern eher ein "So sehe ich das. Punkt." - Leitfaden - Thread. Eure Meinung interessiert ihn herzlich wenig ;-)


Da liegst du leider falsch, gerade weil ich Raidleiter bin interessiert mich die Meinung meiner Mitspieler. Außerdem dürft ihr den Beitrag gerne ergänzen, das war sogar der Sinn des Threads. Den auch ein Raidleiter kann noch was dazu lernen. :-)


----------



## DeathDragon (16. Juli 2010)

Wybjorn schrieb:


> Entweder hab' ich es überlesen oder es stand noch nirgends; aber auch ein gewisses Klassenverständnis ist wichtig. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die eigene Klasse sondern alle, damit man weiß, welche Klasse welchen Buff/Fähigkeiten mitbringt und so die Gruppe optimaler gestallten kann.
> Gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit der Lootverteilung, damit man entscheiden kann ob derjenige das Item tatsächlich gebrauchen kann.


Bufftechnisch geb ich dir vollkommen recht und auch die verschiedenen CC's sowie das Dispellen sollte geläufig sein. Also welche Klasse kann was dispellen etc. Jedoch würde ich die Lootverteilung nichts als Raidleader machen, sondern einer zweiten Person geben. Dadurch kannst du mit dem restlichen Raid bereits vorne weitermachen und diejenigen die was wollen bleiben hinten. Dadurch entlastest du dich auch etwas, als Raidleader musst du jetzt echt nicht alles machen ;-) 

Edit: @Heilschlampe du könntest ja die interessanten Tipps noch vorne an deinem Post anfügen/ergänzen. Dadurch sieht man direkt das wichtigste und vielleicht gibts ja sogar nen Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Bufftechnisch geb ich dir vollkommen recht und auch die verschiedenen CC's sowie das Dispellen sollte geläufig sein. Also welche Klasse kann was dispellen etc. Jedoch würde ich die Lootverteilung nichts als Raidleader machen, sondern einer zweiten Person geben. Dadurch kannst du mit dem restlichen Raid bereits vorne weitermachen und diejenigen die was wollen bleiben hinten. Dadurch entlastest du dich auch etwas, als Raidleader musst du jetzt echt nicht alles machen ;-)
> 
> Edit: @Heilschlampe du könntest ja die interessanten Tipps noch vorne an deinem Post anfügen/ergänzen. Dadurch sieht man direkt das wichtigste und vielleicht gibts ja sogar nen Sticky
> 
> ...


Ich komm im Moment nicht an den PC, kannst du mir die Beiträge  per Private Naricht zuschicken? Dann ergänze ich das später noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Das wichtigste als Raidleiter (Im WotlK-Zeitalter) ist schon von vorne klar zu definieren was er mit dem Raid erreichen will.

Ich finde es vollkommen okay wenn jemand einen Raid aufbaut und dann auch wirklich nur Leute haben will die zB in ICC bis zum LichKing mal durchrushen. Dann soll er aber von vornherein klar machen, dass keine Rücksicht auf weniger erfahrene oder ich nenns mal weniger "begabte" Spieler genommen wird.

Oft sieht es aber so aus, dass einer nen dicken kriegt weil er ein Krönchen neben seinem Namen hat und dann glaubt allen anderen erklären zu müssen wie schlecht sie doch sind.
Ich bin dann oft einer von der stillen Sorte. Anfänglich zumindest. Ich hör mir ne Zeit lang an wie er jemand anderen fertig macht, beobachte währenddessen mal die fails des ach so tollen Raidleiters....is dann immer sehr schön wenn sie dann versuchen ausreden vor sich hin zu stammeln... xD


Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass nichtmal ein toller Raidleiter perfekt ist.

Vor ein paar Jahren noch gehörte wipen noch zum Spiel dazu...ich hoffe es wird mit cata wieder so....


----------



## SchurxoxD (16. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da fehlte einfach der Zusatz: "Movement Krüppel sind sofort zu kicken aus dem Raid!".



Dem geb ich vollkomen recht... sehr guter beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Unter aller Sau... bei so nem Raidlead würd ich sofort leaven. Verwöhnter WotLk-Spieler..... In solchen Raids sind dann genau die Leute die keinen anderen Wortschatz mehr besitzen wie "Gimp, gimpen, failen (grauenhaftes Wort) usw. Von Spaß, das ein spiel ja machen soll, ist in solchen Raids keine Rede mehr. Da heißts dann einfach nur Hirn ausschalten und Tasten hämmern...



Ich spiele seit Classic und selbst da gab es Disziplin.
Ich weiß nicht warum du dieses Wort mit Beleidigungen und Hirnlosigkeit assoziierst.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Classic und selbst da gab es Disziplin.
> Ich weiß nicht warum du dieses Wort mit Beleidigungen und Hirnlosigkeit assoziierst.




Du hast in deinem vorherigen Beitrag aber nicht von Disziplin gesprochen sondern von Leuten die es (noch) nicht besser können oder vielleicht einfach etwas langsamer lernen als andere...

Zitat:



> Na klar. "Wer das nächste mal verkackt bekommt keinen Loot". Warum Leute durchziehen, die es nicht gebacken bekommen?




Das hat nix mit Disziplin zu tun und ist (auch wenn du schon seit classic spielst) ein Phänomen das es so richtig erst seit WotlK gibt ^^
Es geht einfach nicht mehr um Zusammenarbeit und Dinge wie "Die Gruppe ist so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied" sondern nurnoch darum schnell durchzukommen und den gewünschten Loot abzugreifen...Und wenn jemand nicht so imba ist wie man selbst wird er gekickt, kriegt keinen Loot oder die Leute haben "auf mysteriöse Weise" einen DC...^^


----------



## DeathDragon (16. Juli 2010)

Was man auch noch erwähnen sollte, sind die Addons, welche man als Raidleader haben sollte. Es gibt ein paar Musthave und auch ein paar optionale Addons die einem Raidleader das leben erleichtern. Es gibt z.B. ein Addon dass die Würfelergebnisse speichern und den Loot regelrecht automatisch verteilt.
Hier mal die Addons die ich kenne:
- DeadlyBossMode (Auch wenn Blizzard ein internes Addon für ansagen hat, sollte man als Raidleader immer die Übersicht haben und das Addon erleichtert einem das ungemein)
- Grid (Damit sieht man in 25er schnell wer tot ist etc und kann brezz und solches Zeug besser verteilen)
- Ensidiafails/PhoenixStyle(Ich weiss failmeter im Raidchat laufen zu lassen ist assozial. Wir haben jedoch nen eigenen Failmeterchannel und durch die Addons sieht man bei einem Wipe besser wo das Problem lag. Wir sind mal stundenlang an einem Boss gewiped und keiner wusste woran es lag. Seither läuft das Addon bei mir)
- Recount (Ein echtes Must have für jeden Raidleiter. Aber nicht Primär um zu schauen, wer den grössten hat. Das Addon hat viele nützliche Informationen wie, wer machte DMG auf die Adds. Wer hat dispellt. Woran ist der Tank verreckt...)
- Das Addon, welches die Raidbuffs/Flasc/Buffood etc anzeigt. Mir ist leider der Name entfallen. (So sieht man ob durchgebufft ist. Flasc ist spätestens bei dem Boss, der nicht im First try liegt, Pflicht. Ist sonst unfair gegenüber denen die es immer nehmen)
- Das Addon, welches dem PM beim verteilen hilft, auch der Name weiss ich gerade ned.

Ihr könnt die Liste gerne ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Healschlampe ich sitz zurzeit auch auf der Arbeit und hab leider nicht wirklich die Zeit das ganze zusammenzutragen.


----------



## Wybjorn (16. Juli 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> - Das Addon, welches die Raidbuffs/Flasc/Buffood etc anzeigt. Mir ist leider der Name entfallen. (So sieht man ob durchgebufft ist. Flasc ist spätestens bei dem Boss, der nicht im First try liegt, Pflicht. Ist sonst unfair gegenüber denen die es immer nehmen)




Würde RaidBuffStatus empfehlen^^


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Juli 2010)

Wybjorn schrieb:


> Würde RaidBuffStatus empfehlen^^


bei uns wird sowas immer im TS angesagt, ist aber immer gut, wenn zumindestens der RL ein Auge drauf hat.
BTW: So sollten RL FAQs aussehen:


*Hilfreich Tipps und Tricks für Raidleiter und Raidteilnehmer *
*Was sollte ein Raider beachten*

*VOR DEM RAID...*

- Versucht für euch selbst zu analysieren, ob eure Ausrüstung raidtechnisch ausreicht. Es nützt nichts mit grünen Gegenständen an den Start zu gehen, nur um unbedingt lila Loot abgreifen zu wollen. Bleibt in dieser Hinsicht einfach selbst realistisch. Hierfür könnt ihr auch diverse Seiten wie IMBA oder WOWHEROES benutzen. Diese Seiten sind zwar nicht das Optimum, aber man kann sich in dieser Hinsicht wirklich gut daran richten.

- Alle Ausrüstungsteile müssen sinnig verzaubert und gesockelt sein. Ihr nehmt euch ansonsten nur selbst Potential, das dem Raid dienlich ist.

- Eure Taschen sollten immer mit Bufffood, Fläschchen, Tränken und Reagenzien gefüllt sein. Kümmert ihr euch nicht um eure Materialien, tretet ihr eure Gemeinschaft geistig mit den Füssen. Ein Soldat kann auch nicht ohne Munition die Grenzen des Landes schützen und ein Fußballer ohne Schuhe wird wohl kaum ein Tor schiessen...

- Sämtliche wichtigen Addons sollten bereits aktualisiert auf eurem Rechner verweilen. Auch der Teamspeak (oder ähnliche Programme) ist bei den meisten Raids Pflicht. Es gibt nur sehr wenige RP-Gilden, die einen TS als schändlich ansehen, da sie den Raid lieber mit /s leiten. Für erfolgreiches Raiden sollte aber immer ein TS zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn ihr schüchtern seid braucht ihr ja nicht reden, aber den Anweisungen des Raidleiters sollte man schon Gehör schenken...

- Guides - Informiert euch über die Bosse, die an einem Abend vernichtet werden sollen. Wartet nicht auf eine Erklärung des Raidleiters, sondern besucht diverse Bossguides  um euch ein wenig zu informieren. Der Raidleiter ist nicht eure Mama die euch die Nase putzt, sondern ein Koordinator und Sprecher für die Gemeinschaft.
Eine geordnete Oberfläche für die Übersicht



*IM RAID...*

- Seid pünktlich am Instanzeneingang. Es gibt nichts nervigeres als wenn fünf Leute im letzten Moment geportet werden wollen oder 20 Leute warten müssen, nur weil einige Spieler die Uhrzeit nicht lesen können.

- Ja, jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen in den Instanzen gemacht. Es ist im Raid aber eher störend, wenn jeder Spieler versucht SEINEN taktischen Beitrag in einem 15-minütigen Monolog den anderen 24 Spielern mitzuteilen. In einem Raid hat nur einer das Sagen: Der Raidleiter

Wenn ihr mit ihm unzufrieden seid, dann geht beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht mehr mit, aber während eines Raids zu diskutieren ist kontraproduktiv. Auch die taktischen Anweisungen des Raidleiters dürfen nicht zur Selbspräsentation ausarten !

- Ein erfolgreicher Raid ist eine Gemeinschaft, die sich aufeinander einstellt und ein Team bildet. Tanks halten Aggro, DDs machen Schaden und die Heiler versuchen den reinkommenden Schaden wegzuheilen. Es reicht in höheren Instanzen nicht aus, dass jeder nur das tut wofür seine Klasse da ist. Damagedealer müssen darauf achten wie der Tank mit seinem Aggroaufbau zurecht kommt, Heiler müssen schon vorher erahnen wo gleich massiver Schaden in die Gruppe kommt und wo gerade Stellungschaos ausbricht. Sinnlos nur für sich spielen und dann im TS mit einem „Ich mach meinen Schaden, der Rest ist eure Sache..." zu kommentieren ist gruppenfeindlich. Das Zusammenspiel ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

- Im Content vorankommen heisst zu Beginn wipen, wipen und nochmals wipen. Dies verursacht Reparaturkosten. Herumjammern im TS oder im Raidchan verursacht nur weiteren Frust bei anderen. Wenn man in einem Spiel weiterkommen will, dann muss man einfach gemeinsam üben. Wer nicht bereit ist diese Goldkosten wegzustecken und vorher nicht genug Gold farmt, sollte seine spielerischen Aktivitäten eher auf heroische Instanzen oder aufs Angeln in der Beutebucht beschränken.

- Raiden ist Konzentrationssport...

- Anschuldigungen und Herumgeflame bei Wipes repräsentiert nur ein mangelndes soziales Verhalten oder die Unfähigkeit kommunikativer Interaktion. Analysiert für euch was ihr besser hättet machen können. Ruft der Raidleiter zu einer gemeinsamen Analyse auf, berichtet in kurzen Worten wo ihr den Fehler seht und gebt Tipps was man besser machen könnte. Beschimpfungen zeugen nur von einer schlechten Erziehung....

- Es ist toll wenn ihr als DD richtig viel Schaden gemacht habt. Wenn ihr dies aber mit regelmäßigem Spammen des Damagemeters bekundet, ist dies leider weniger förderlich für den Raid. Spieler tendieren nach solchen Spams unkontrolliert in der Liste nach oben zu wollen. Ihr schadet also massiv eurer Gemeinschaft. Einigen Spielern ist dies leider egal, da sie anscheinend einen dringenden Pen..-Vergleich im Spiel machen müssen. Hierfür würde aber eine öffentliche WC-Anlage besser dienen..

- Abgesehen von Randomraids in denen die Lootverteilung durch Würfeln stattfindet, solltet ihr immer eines bedenken: Jedes Lootteil ist ein Teil für die GEMEINSCHAFT, egal wer es bekommt. Versucht also eure schwächer ausgestatteten Spieler zu stärken anstatt stärkere Spieler noch mächtiger zu machen. In Randomraids sollte aus Prinzip nur auf Sachen gewürfelt werden, die ihr mit der eingesetzten Skillung brauchen könnt. „Ich hab da noch eine Dualskillung als DD/Heiler/Tank" ist hierbei völlig uninteressant und asozial, wenn ihr damit anderen Spielern die Ausrüstung für ihre Mainskillung wegnehmt.

*NACH DEM RAID...*

- Setzt euch nach dem Raid zusammen und beratet was man hätte besser machen können. Wenn die Gemüter zu sehr erhitzt sind, verschiebt diese Diskussion auf einen anderen Tag. Man kann nur gemeinsam wachsen!

- Schaut euch am nächsten Tag die Guides der Bosse nochmal an, bei denen ihr mehrfach gewiped seid. Auch ein recherchieren in diversen Foren ist hier von Vorteil! Auch News in Bezug auf von Bug-Fixes und Abänderungen sollten immer begutachtet werden. Bosse ändern sich regelmässig und die Guides werden nicht immer aktualisiert.

*Welche Addons helfen mir bei einer Raidleitung ? Wie werte ich die Daten eines Raids sinnvoll aus ?*

*Big Brother is watching you..*

Ein wichtiger Siegesbestandteil eines Raids ist die Einnahme von Bufffood und Tränken (Fläschchen oder anderes) und die Buffs der einzelnen Klassen. Nur durch eine gute Vorbereitung kann ein Raid auf schnellem Weg zum Sieg gebracht werden. Doch wie weiß man als Raidleiter, ob sich auch alle Spieler daran halten? Hierfür gibt es ein eigenes Addon namens BIG BROTHER.

Wird die Liste über das Symbol auf der Minimap aktiviert, könnt ihr euch in einer Raidliste ansehen, wer welchen Buff abbekommen hat und wie sehr die Leute bemüht sind alle Tränke und Buffood eingenommen zu haben. Natürlich kann in diesem Moment der Kontrolle gerade ein Fläschchen ausgelaufen sein. So kann man den Spieler problemlos und freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass er bitte seine Sachen nachkontrollieren soll. Ändert sich dann nichts in der Liste, so ist der Spieler nicht gewillt das Erforderliche für den Raid zu geben....

Seid ihr nicht gewillt mit jedem einzelnen zu reden, dann gebt doch einfach mit dem Ingamebefehl /bb flaskcheck raid die kompletten fehlenden Daten an den Raid weiter. Somit kann jeder sehen, wer sich noch um die Einnahme diverser Sachen kümmern muss. Natürlich habt ihr auch weitere Ausgabemöglichkeiten (guild,officer, party,self, whisper).

*Das Aktivierungszeichen auf der Minimap*

Weitere wichtige Befehle für Big Brother

Mit /bb settings seht ihr welche weiteren Ausgaben für die Gruppe/Raid aktiviert wurden. Hier habt ihr folgende weitere Optionen:

/bb misdirect berichtet euch wer eine Irrführung bekommen hat. Ist dies aktiviert, wird die Nutzung einer Irreführung sofort angezeigt.

/bb polymorph berichtet euch wer Verwandlungen, Kopfnüsse oder ähnliches gerade entfernt hat. Somit erkennt ihr sofort,  wer euch dauernd die Schafe aufschlägt.
Eine Raidübersicht ist das A und O im Leitungsbereich

*Übersichtsprogramme*

Als Raidleiter solltet ihr stets die Übersicht über den gesamten Raid haben. Wann sind Schlüsselfiguren gestorben? Wieviel Mana haben die Heiler noch? Wurden die Debuffs entfernt? Fragen, die über den Sieg oder die Niederlage eines Raides entscheiden. Hierbei gibt es natürlich eine Vielzahl an Optionen, wie ihr dies unter eure Kontrolle bringt.

Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle (MT, Heal, DD), welche Position ihr selbst im Raid einnehmt. Ein Raidleiter muss IMMER über die Situation im Raid Bescheid wissen, ohne das er 5x durch den Raum blicken muss. Die einfachste Version hierfür wäre das Addon GRID und das informativste X-PERL (Unitframes & Extensions).
So sieht eine Schadensauswertung a la WoL aus..

*Auswertungen nach dem Raid*

Die Webseite Worldoflogs bietet einem Raidleiter und seinem Team die ideale Auswertungsmöglichkeit des vergangenen Raids. Hierbei müsst ihr euch nur bei besagter kostenloser Webseite anmelden und los geht's...

Vor Raidbeginn solltet ihr darauf achten, dass im WoW-Verzeichnis LOGS keine Datei mit Namen WoWCombatLog existiert. Diese könnt ihr problemlos nach jedem Raid aus diesem Ordner löschen. Sind nun alle Spieler in der Instanz angetreten aktiviert ihr die Aufzeichnung des Raids mit dem Befehl /combatlog.
Jeder Todeszeipunkt und Grund wird verzeichnet..

Ab nun wird der komplette Raid bis ins kleinste Detail mitgeschrieben. Ist der Raid zu Ende, solltet ihr sofort mit einem erneuten /combatlog die Aufzeichnungen beenden. Ansonsten lauft ihr in Gefahr diverse Fremdwerte durch umherfliegen sinnlos aufzunehmen. Dies erschwert eine Auswertung um ein Vielfaches. Nun besucht ihr die oben genannte Webseite und drückt auf den Button CLIENT. Nur noch OPEN THE WOW LOG anklicken und schon sind die kompletten Daten eingespielt. Hier findet ihr eine absolut perfekte Auswertung, wer wie viel und wen geheilt hat, wie lange jeder im Spiel aktiv vorhanden war, welche Zauber oder Angriffe verfehlt haben, ob eure Anweisungen der Heilereinteilung beachtet wurden oder wie viel Schaden verursacht wurde. Es wird eine Zeit dauern, bis ihr wirklich alle Features dieser Seite nutzen könnt bzw. versteht. Sie ist aber derzeit das optimale Auswertungsverfahren. Alternativ können wir WWS empfehlen, wobei hier die Einspielungswartezeiten um ein vielfaches länger sind...

*WARUM KEIN DAMAGEMETER ODER RECOUNT ?*

Habt ihr euch schon mal nach einem Kampf ein Damagemeter von einem FernDD und einem NahDD synchron posten lassen. In den meisten Fällen werdet ihr unterschiedliche Werte bekommen (Außer der Kampfraum war sehr klein.), da unsynchronisierte Meter nur einen geringen Messradius haben. Somit ist jeder, der weiter entfernt ist nicht mehr im Messbereich. Combatlogs haben hierbei eine wesentlich höhere Messentfernung.

Abschließend wollen wir nur noch eines mit auf dem Weg des LOGS mitgeben: Diese Daten sollen dazu dienen, dass sich der Raid verbessert und an sich arbeitet. Diese Daten dienen nicht zum Runtermachen von Spielern. Teamwork statt Egotrip

So updatet ihr euer DKP automatisch..

Arrow  So updatet ihr euer DKP automatisch..
Raidtracker für euer DKP...

Solltet ihr mit einem DKP-System spielen, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten für euch:

1.) Ihr nehmt euch einen Zettel zur Hand und schreibt die Lootvergabe mit

2.) Man benutzt ein Addon a la Raidtracker

Zweiteres ist wirklich zu empfehlen und auch hier gibt es wieder eine Menge an Programmen, die euch in diesem Vorhaben unterstützen. Raidtracker kann mit dem einfachen Befehl /rt aktiviert werden. Nun nur noch auf NEW gedrückt und schon wird die Lootvergabe mitgeschrieben. Die Nutzung ist durch diverse Zusatzmenüs für den persönlichen Gebrauch angleichbar. Solltet ihr noch keine DKP-Seite haben, seid ihr hier genau richtig ! Wir bieten euch das Gildenhosting für eine erfolgreiche Raidplanung und das Ganze vollkommen kostenlos. Ist euer Raid beendet einfach /rt und end. Nun können die kompletten Daten in eure Seite eingespielt werden.

*Auf was muss ich beim Raidleiten achten ? Welche Aufstellungstechniken sollte ich berücksichtigen ?*

Die Aufstellung ist eine sehr komplexe Angelegenheit wenn es um Raidpositionen geht. Nicht jeder Buff ist raidgruppenübergreifend und auch die Zusammenstellung spielt eine wichtige Rolle. In den meisten Fällen kann man aber behaupten:
Basissetup

10er Raid
- 2 Tanks (Wobei einer eine Dualskillung DD haben sollte)
- 2 Heiler
- 6 DDs (Wobei einer eine Dualskillung Heal haben sollte)

25er Raid
- 2 bis 3 Tanks (1-2 Tanks am besten mit DD Dual)
- 5 bis 7 Heiler
- 14 bis 18 DDs
Raiden mit Disziplin


Bei der Heilereinteilung habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder gebt ihr alle Heiler in eine Gruppe und sie sollen von dort aus ihre Heilzauber in die Gruppen werfen oder ihr bildet fünf Gruppen in denen das übliche Hero-Instanzensetup eingebaut ist. Die Heiler kümmern sich bei dieser Technik erstmals um ihre eigenen zugewiesenen Gruppen. In der MT1 Gruppe sollte aber bei schwächeren Gruppen stets ein zweiter Singletarget Heiler (am besten ein Paladin) die MT-Heilung stärken. Raidanfänger haben es leichter, wenn ihr dieses Instanzensetup wählt !

Für Effektiven Mana-Haushalt packt ihr die Heiler allerdings in eine Gruppe mit einem Heal-Schamanen,  damit alle von Mana Flut profitieren.
Erweitertes Setup

Wenn ihr nun diese Punkte beherrscht und eine grössere Auswahl an Teilnehmern habt, könnt ihr nun genauer auf das Setup eingehen. Folgende Punkte helfen eurem Raid stärker zu werden. Diese Liste ist nur mit Beispielen versehen und mit Sicherheit erweiterbar.


Buffs/Debuffs  für ein optimales Setup:
3% Zaubertrefferwertung (Gleichgewichtsdruide, Schattenpriester)
5% Zaubercrit-Debuff (Magier Verbessertes Versengen, Hexenmeister Verbesserter Schattenblitz)
5% Zaubercrit-Buff (Elementar Schamane, Gleichgewichts Druide)
13% Zauberschaden (Hexenmeister, Unheilig Todesritter, Gleichgewichts Druide)
10% Angriffskraft (Treffsicherheit Jäger, Verstärker Schamane, Blut Todesritter)
5% Physischer Crit (Wilder Kampf Druide, Furor Krieger)
3% Crit-Debuff (Assasination Schurke, Paladine (Vergelter Baum), Elementar Schamane)
2 Klassen mit Erfrischungs-Effekt (Vergelter Paladin, Überlebens Jäger, Schattenpriester,Zerstörungs Hexenmeister, Frost Magier)
5% Spellhaste (Resto Schamane, Elementar Schamane)
20% Nahkampfhaste (Verstärker Schamane, Frost Todesritter)
3% Schaden auf Alles (Vergelter Paladin, Beast Master Jäger)
3% Haste (Vergelter Paladin, Gleichgewichts Druide)

*
 DRUIDEN*
- Eine Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide) bringt dem Raid eine 5% Critchance für Zauber. (Aura des Moonkins)
- Eine Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide) erhöht durch Feenfeuer auf den Mobs die Zauber-Trefferchance des Raids um 3% (Dies stackt aber nicht mit dem Schattenpriestereffekt von Elend)
- Der Gleichgewichtsdruide kann mit dem Erde und Mond-Talent den Zauber-Schaden auf einen Gegner um 13% erhöhen. (Stackt nicht mit Fluch der Elemente vom Hexenmeister oder Schwarzer Seuchenbringer des Unheilig Todesritters)
- Eine Katze oder ein Bär (Feraldruide) erhöht die Nahkampf und Fernkampfcritchance im Raid um 5%. (Rudelführer) (Stackt nicht mit Toben des Kriegers)
- Der Heildruide bringt allen Heilern in einer Reichweite 45 Meter 6% mehr Heilung. (Baum des Lebens) (Stackt nicht mit geskillter Hingabe-Aura des Paladins)
- Das demoralisierender Gebrüll des Feraldruiden veringert die Nahkampfangriffskraft eines Ziels. (stackt nicht mit Krieger-Schrei)
- Anregen, vor allem nach dem Patch für alle Mana-Klassen äußerst nützlich, da die Mana-Regeneration nicht mehr von Willenskraft abhängt


*HEXENMEISTER*
- Hexenmeister bringen den Erfrischungs-Effekt durch das Talent "Verbessertes Seele entziehen" (im Zerstörungsbaum). Dieser Bonus gilt für 10 Spieler eures Raids. (Stackt nicht mit den Erfischungs-Effekten von Retri-Paladin, Schatten Priester oder Überlebens Jäger)
- Der Teufelshund des Hexenmeisters unterstützt den Raid mit „Magie bannen"
- Die Seelensteine und Gesundheitssteine sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen.
- Der verbesserte Schattenblitz erhöht die Critchancen der Raidcaster um 5%. Dieser Debuff auf dem Boss stackt aber nicht mit den Critverbesserungen vom Magier.
- Der Dämonologie-Hexenmeister hat mit "Dämönischer Pakt" eine Chance die Zaubermacht des Raids um 10% seiner eigenen Zaubermacht zu erhöhen. (Wenn sein Dämon critet !) (stackt nicht mit Totem des Zorns, und wird erst ab 2800 Spelldmg besser als das Totem)
- Der Wichtel erhöht die Lebensenergie des Raids und zaubert einen Effekt (Feuerschild) ähnlich dem Druidenzauber Dornen.
- Der Fluch der Elemente wird auf ein Ziel gesprochen und erhöht so den erlittenen Zauberschaden um 13%. Des weiteren senken sich die Widerstandswerte. Dieser Debuff stackt nicht mit diversen ähnlichen Zaubern. (Schwarzer Seuchenbringer des Unheilig Todesritters, Erde und Mond Gleichgewichts Druide)

*JÄGER*
- Irreführung verbessert den Aggrohaushalt der Tanks.
- Das Mal des Jägers erhöht die Distanzangriffskraft der DDs die das selbe Ziel angreifen.
- Mit dem einlullenden Schuss kann man den Berserkermodus (Siehe Gluth in Naxx) eines Mobs entfernen.
- Die Aura des Volltreffers, die man als Treffsicherheitsjäger skillen kann, erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids. Stackt nicht mit entfesselte Wut (Schamane) und Stärke der Monströsität (DK).
- Aspekt der Wildnis bringt dem Raid einen Naturwiderstandsbuff.
- Das Wutgeheul eines Jägerbegleiters erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids. Diese Fähigkeit stackt aber nicht mit dem Schlachtruf des Kriegers.
- Jagdgesellschaft des Überlebensjägers löst Erfrischung aus und regeneriert somit das Mana des Raids.

*KRIEGER*
- Krieger erleichtern die Arbeit der DDs durch „Rüstung schwächen", die physischen Schaden an einem Boss oder Mob verursachen.  Dies wird durch Rüstungszerreissen vollzogen.
- "Wachsamkeit" nimmt dem Stärksten DD 10%-15% seiner Aggro und überträgt sie auf den Tank.
- Der Befehlsruf erhöht die Lebensenergie des Schlachtzugs (bis zu 2800 HP) im Umkreis von 60 Metern. Der Befehlsruf stackt nicht mit Blutpakt vom Hexenmeister.
- Der Demoralisierende Ruf veringert die Nahkampfangriffskraft eines Ziels.
- Ein Schlachtruf erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids im Umkreis von 60 Metern. Dieser Ruf stackt nicht mit dem Angriffskraft-Palabuff.
- Die Fähigkeit Toben des Furorkriegers erhöht die kritische Trefferchance bei physischen Angriffen um 5%. Diese Fähigkeit ist nicht mit Rudelführer des Druiden kombinierbar.

*MAGIER*
- Unterstützen den Raid mit Wasser und Brot.
- Skillt ein Frostmagier „Wasserelementar beschwören" und „Anhaltender Winter" so unterstützt er den Raid bei der Manaregeneration.
- Verbessertes Versengen vom Feuermagier bringt den Castern des Raids 5% Zaubercrit, wenn sie das selbe Ziel angreifen. Diese 5% sind nicht mit dem Hexenmeister Critbonus kombinierbar.
- Der Magier kann mit einem Buff den Intelligenzwert des Raids erhöhen.
- Das Talent Magie fokussieren der erhöht die Critchance auf eines Raidmitglieds und des Magiers um 3%

*PALADIN*
- Ein Vergelterpaladin bringt dem Raid den Erfrischungs-Buff. (Stackt nicht mit effekten von Priester, Jäger, Hexenmeister)
- Schnelle Vergeltung erhöht die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 3%. (Vergelterpaladin)
- Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe erhöht die empfangene Heilung um 6% (stackt nicht mit Heal Druiden Aura)
- Segen der Macht erhöht die Angriffskraft des Raids (Stackt nicht mit Krieger-Schrei)
- Segen der Könige erhöht alle Attribute um 10%
- Segen der Weisheit erhöht die Manaregeneration (Stackt nicht mit Totem der Manaquelle)

*PRIESTER*
- Schattenpriester bringt dem Raid den Erfrischungs-Buff. (Stackt nicht mit effekten von Priester, Jäger, Hexenmeister)
- Skillt der Schattenpriester das Talent Elend kann er durch Schattenwort Schmerz, Gedankenberührung und Vampirberührung die Trefferchance auf den Gegner für Caster um 3% erhöhen (Stackt nicht mit verbessertem Feenfeuer).
- Der Priester kann mit einem Buff die Willenskraft, die Ausdauer und den Schattenwiderstand des Raids erhöhen.
*
SCHAMANEN*
- Totemfähigkeiten und Heldentum/Kampfrausch erleichtern jedem Raid das Vorankommen. Leider zählen diverse Totems (z.B.: Antifear) nur für die Gruppe und nicht für den Raid.
- Der Verstärkerschamane kann durch das Talent entfesselnde Wut die Angriffskraft des Raids erhöhen. Stackt nicht mit der Aura des Volltreffers (Jäger), Toben (Krieger) und Stärke der Monströsität (DK).
- Totem der Erdstärke buffed wenn "Stärkungstotems" geskilled ist mehr Stärke und Beweglichkeit als Horn des Winters der Todesritter
- Totem des Zorns des Elementar Schamanen buffed mit 280 Zaubermacht mehr als andere Buffs.
- Totem des stürmischen Zorns ist der einzige 5% Zauberhaste-Buff
- Manaflut (Restoschamane) bietet starke Mana-Regeneration für die Gruppe



*SCHURKEN*
- Schurkenhandel verbessert den Aggrohaushalt der Tanks.
- Wundgift senkt die Heilrate eines Bosses.
- Mit beruhigendem Gift kann man den Berserkermodus (Siehe Gluth in Naxx) eines Mobs entfernen.
- Der grausame Kampf vom Kampfschurken erhöht den erlittenen physischen Schaden um 4%.


*TODESRITTER*
- Horn des Winters erhöht die Beweglichkeit und Stärke des Raids um 155. (Stackt nicht mit Totem der Erdstärke und ist schwächer als dieses, wenn geskilled)
- Stärke der Monströsität des Blut-Dks kann die Angriffskraft des Raids erhöhen. Stackt nicht mit Toben (Krieger), entfesselte Wut (Schamane) und Aura des Volltreffers (Jäger).
- Die verbesserten eisigen Klauen im Frostbaum erhöht die Geschwindigkeit der Nahkampfangriffe des Raids für 20 Sekunden. (Stackt nicht mit Totem des Windzorns (muss geskilled sein um gleichwertig zu sein))
- Der schwarze Seuchenbringer des Unheiligbaumes erhöht den erlittenen Magieschaden um 13%.


*DRAENAI*
- Erhöhen die Trefferwertung ihrer Gruppe mit ihrer Anwesenheit um 1%.


Spassbosse a la XT


*EIN PAAR TIPS FÜR ANGEHENDE RAIDLEITER...*

- Wenn ihr taktische Erklärungen an den Raid weitergebt, versucht hier keinen Monolog oder eine Selbstpräsentation zu starten. Auch das Vorlesen des Bossguides hat hier keinen Sinn. Die Leute sollten ihn sowieso gelesen haben und ihr gebt nur noch Anweisungen, wie ihr die Taktik hier umsetzen wollt. „DDs kümmern sich um...., Heiler konzentrieren sich in der Phase X auf,...der Tank 2 macht..:" sind einfache Anweisungen die sogar der neueste Spieler leicht umsetzen kann. Wenn ein Neuling erst einen 20-seitigen Bossbericht vorgelesen bekommt ist die Konzentration hinfort.

- Ihr seid der Raidleiter und nicht der Anführer. Die Spieler zahlen ALLE 13 Euro für ihr Hobby und bekommen in den meisten Fällen nicht fürs Zocken bezahlt. Niemand lässt sich gerne anschreien und wenn es dann noch im Hobbybereich ist, dann schon gar nicht. Wildes Herumkommandieren und Chef spielen verursacht nur Unsicherheit und Frust. Auch hier ist das Wort KOMMUNIKATION im Vordergrund.

- Nicht jeder Spieler kennt sich perfekt mit seinen Skillungen und Sockelungen aus. Wie bereits Blizzard in den Foren geschrieben hat, gibt es echt nur sehr wenige Spieler die sich in der mathematischen Welt von WoW wirklich auskennen. Hilfestellung statt Selbstpräsentation !

- Wenn ihr euch selbst mit Taktiken nicht auskennt und auch keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollt, dann seid lieber Raidmitglied als Raidleiter !

- Kein Mensch kann sich fünf Stunden lang ohne Unterbrechung 100% konzentrieren. Gebt den Leuten also regelmäßig eine Pause, damit sie durch Sauerstoffzufuhr am Fenster, einen ruhigen WC-Gang und frische Getränke wieder geistig zu Kräften kommen. Sobald ihr einen Leistungsabfall ermittelt, wird eine solche Pause zur Pflicht. 

Quelle: http://little-death.over-blog.de/pages/Hilfreich_Tipps_und_Tricks_fur_Raidleiter_und_Raid-1687417.html


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem vorherigen Beitrag aber nicht von Disziplin gesprochen sondern von Leuten die es (noch) nicht besser können oder vielleicht einfach etwas langsamer lernen als andere...
> 
> Das hat nix mit Disziplin zu tun und ist (auch wenn du schon seit classic spielst) ein Phänomen das es so richtig erst seit WotlK gibt ^^
> Es geht einfach nicht mehr um Zusammenarbeit und Dinge wie "Die Gruppe ist so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied" sondern nurnoch darum schnell durchzukommen und den gewünschten Loot abzugreifen...Und wenn jemand nicht so imba ist wie man selbst wird er gekickt, kriegt keinen Loot oder die Leute haben "auf mysteriöse Weise" einen DC...^^



Das ist so die Kernaussage: Es soll doch Spaß machen! Machts euch Spaß drei Stunden lang an einem Boss zu wipen den man normal mit unterequippten Leuten spätestens beim 3. Versuch legt?
Ich bin damals in einer grausigen "Raid"gilde gewesen, hab Energie reingesteckt bis zum Gehtnichtmehr und hab irgendwann aufgehört weil es nur noch genervt hat. Und dann lernte ich die andere Seite kennen.
Und es hat nichts mit IMBA UBER oder LEET zutun nicht im AE stehen zu bleiben oder vor einem Schlammer wegzulaufen.

Wenn euer Maßstab nicht so hoch ist, ist das doch ok. Dann geht mit euren Freunden in den Raid und macht was ihr wollt. Mir ist das gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Danke für diese Ergänzung *Stevesteel*, ich war mal so frei sie hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> dann musst du das auch so anmerken , jemand der nicht viel ahnung hat stellt dann fuer saurfang 4 tanks hin wo 2 spieler dann mehr oder weniger dumm rumstehen


Ich glaube kaum das jemand in Icc sein ersten Versuch als Raidleiter angeht, sondern viel eher in Naxxramas oder Ulduar.


----------



## Zanny (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr zuviele Movementkrüppel (Tastaturdreher, Klicker usw.) habt macht einfach mal einen extra Tag andem der RL mit 1-2 fähigen Kollegen die Meute an Bobs ein paar Stunden durchs BG scheucht.
Wenn man 4 Stunden lang verprügelt wird weil die Gegner immer schneller sind überlegt man sich durchaus was man so alles falsch macht und lernt vll die Maus als Steuerungsinstrument kennen.
Viele PvE-only Spieler wissen gar nicht wie schnell das Spiel geworden ist seit Classic weil sie nichts anderes als ihren Raid kennen.
Man sollte so ein Event allerdings als Überaschung tarnen weil doch einige eine Abneigung gegen PvP haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> DKP is doof ^^ Neueinsteiger-unfreundlich bis zum geht nicht mehr..


Neueinsteiger freundlich wohl eher, da der Stammes-Kader wohl eher auf die besten Gegenstände spart. Und somit geben sie mit Sicherheit kein DKP für die ersten Gegenstände aus, was den Anfängern ermöglicht diese für ein mindest Gebot zu bekommen. Außerdem können Neulinge so gezielt auf Ausrüstung sparen, und zur Not kann man sich ja noch absprechen. Was bei uns bis heute noch nicht nötig war, ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand und das funktioniert alles wunderbar. Außerdem kann man Neulingen gegen Materialien ( Kräuter, Erze und Edelsteine ) die Chance bieten ihr DKP aufzuwerten.


----------



## BossRulE (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Neueinsteiger freundlich wohl eher, da der Stammes-Kader wohl eher auf die besten Gegenstände spart. Und somit geben sie mit Sicherheit kein DKP für die ersten Gegenstände aus, was den Anfängern ermöglicht diese für ein mindest Gebot zu bekommen. Außerdem können Neulinge so gezielt auf Ausrüstung sparen, und zur Not kann man sich ja noch absprechen. Was bei uns bis heute noch nicht nötig war, ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand und das funktioniert alles wunderbar. Außerdem kann man Neulingen gegen Materialien ( Kräuter, Erze und Edelsteine ) die Chance bieten ihr DKP aufzuwerten.



Gesunder Menschenverstand besitzt nur nicht jeder. Und nicht jeder setzt das DKP System so um, was z.B. bieten betrifft. Mit meinem alten Warri war ich inner Raidgilde, die das DKP System weniger sinvoll umgesetzt hat. Pro Raid +50 DKP, ein Item kostet 200 DKP, der der mehr hat bekommts, neulinge haben pech. Nicht einmal wenn man als einzigster need hat und der schlechteste der gilde war, hat man da ne außnahme gemacht. Und das ist bzw war nicht die einzigste Raidgilde, in der das so umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## shadowreh (16. Juli 2010)

was es als raidleiter zu beachten gilt :


kenne dich selbst ! 
-wenn du weißt du neigst zu wutausbrüchen oder dazu leute anzuschreien, dann lern entweder damit umzugehen oder lass die menschenführung die leute machen die es können. ( ich spreche hier die ganze zeit von menschenführung denn nichts anderes ist das raidleiterdasein)
- ein anschiss ist gut ! solange es a: unpersönlich ( außer du sprichst mit den leuten unter 4 ohren) und b: nur der gerade ebend gezeigten leistung gilt.
beispiel : 
"horst, du spast, wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und nicht aus dem feuer gehen ?" [FALSCH]
"Horst, du standest ebend im feuer, stell diese movementfehler bitte beim nächsten mal ab damit das in zukunft nicht wieder zu einem dps loss für den raid führt" [RICHTIG]

-wisse wo im ranking du stehst ! 
du glaubst du bist toll und kannst allen ratschläge geben, bist es aber nicht ? du nimmst dein wissen aus einem deutschen klassenforum wo jeder zweite post einen flame enthält und das auf dem stand des vorletzten patches ist ? dann unterlass es doch dich besser zu fühlen als andere.
als raidleiter hat man "macht" über gildenmitglieder oder andere raider, diese position ist mit immensem vertrauen verbunden.
wenn ich einen ratschlag gebe MUSS dieser zu 100% akkurat sein und hier kann man sich NUR am oberen ende der leiter messen denn dort gilt es hinzukommen. 
wer von seinen membern mehr verlangt als er selbst bereit ist zu leisten verliert vertrauen und früher oder später die führungsposition.

wenn du keine ahnung von einer anderen klasse hast, halte dich zurück.
solltest du ahnung haben wollen von einer klasse solltest du sicherstelllen das es state of the art ist.
dann kannst du dich NACH DEM RAID freudig in diskussionen über skillungen/verzauberungen/allgemeinem raidverhalten ergießen.
willst du ein guter raidleiter sein mußt du MINDESTENS die AKTIVEN supportfertigkeiten deiner raidmember kennen z.b. divine sacrifice, aura mastery, heroism (lol), shattering throw (orly ?), innervate, tricks of the trade, missdirect, et cetera.
am besten noch wissen welche klassen welchen raidsupport wann und in welcher form anbietet und sicherstellen das soetwas vorhanden ist. ( VOR DEM RAID)

-keine diskussionen !
- KEINE DISKUSSIONEN.
selbige sollten sofort und brutal unterbunden werden.
DU bist das alphatier.
wenn du etwas falsch machst solltest du allerdings auch den arsch in der hose haben eine entscheidung zu ändern.
für entschuldigungen wie " ich hätte schon 3 tries früher den focus auf die adds legen lassen sollen" ist NACH DEM RAID zeit.
wenn jemand nach dem zweiten nicht erfolgreichen try eine taktikänderung vorschlägt : 

erster ts kommentar :weise ihn höflich daraufhin das im ts ruhe herrscht oder er dir whispern kann solllte es etwas wichtiges sein
zweiter ts kommentar : weise ihn ein zweites mal höflich daraufhin das du der raidleiter bist und er dir gern seinen vorschlag whispern kann
dritter ts kommentar : gib ihm [enter random amount of DKP] minus und weise ihn daraufhin das du nicht gewillt bist diese unterbrechungen noch länger zu dulden.
vierter ts kommentar : raidkick mit an den raid anschließendem ts gespräch unter euren ohren ( oder den ohren derer die ein dickes fell haben) in dem du den member solange anschreist bis er vergißt wie er heißt und wann er geburtstag hat. 

DU als raidleiter mußt wissen warum ihr eine taktik fahrt aber du mußt sie NICHT im raid verteidigen. 
dafür ist einfach keine zeit. 
das ist kein kaffeekränzchen mit gegenseitigem gut zureden das ist ein raid in dem meist 25 leute versuchen etwas zu erreichen.
und es ist DEIN job zu wissen wie du die 24 dazu bekommst das sie es erreichen.

wenn du bemerkst das du es nicht weißt oder viele falsche entscheidungen triffst bist du der falsche mann für den posten, sorry dude, ist schon vielen vor dir passiert.

-habe dich selbst lieb !
klingt gay ? 
ganz und gar nicht !
der ausgeglichene ( read: ausgeglichen , nicht : dont give a shit) raidleiter ist mit seiner eigenen leistung DIE ER STÄNDIG EVALUIERT zufrieden und kann so seine gruppe um einiges freundlicher und vor allem effizienter führen.
dafür muss man sich selbst mögen, sich selbst nicht ZU kritisch betrachten aber sich selbst auch nicht alles durchgehen lassen.
heimse nicht um aufmerksamkeit. 
du bekommst genug zuspruch wenn deine leistung entsprechend ist.

und der wichtigste punkt im abschnitt " habe dich selbst lieb ! ":
wisse wenn du von dir zuviel verlangst und du selbst deinen eigenen erwartungen nicht hinterherkommst. 
selbiges gilt für deine erwartungen an den raid oder die gilde :
"arthas 25 hc server firstkill und die ganze gilde dahintrimmen ?"
"sorry dude, wir sind casual und wollen lieber BC raids machen um den phoenix zu farmen"

wenn du merkst du wirst unzufrieden mit der leistung deines raids dann solltest du dich selbst genug kennen um zu unterscheiden zwischen :
a: ich bin unzufrieden mit meinen leuten und sie mit sich selbst auch und es liegt im rahmen des machbaren das wir den boss legen
b: ich bin unzufrieden mit meinen leuten und denke es müsste doch drin sein das wir den boss legen
c: ich bin unzufrieden mit meinen leuten und denke das mit den noobs der boss mit sicherheit nicht liegen wird.

wenn b auf dich zutrifft solltest du dich mit deinen mitoffizieren ( denn du bist ja raidleiter) zusammensetzen und eine lagefeststellung sowie eine zielsetzung durchführen ( wenn du das willst und deine leute zu unfähig sind das richtig aufzuziehen /gquit)
wenn c auf dich zutrifft : /gquit

[/senf]


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Gesunder Menschenverstand besitzt nur nicht jeder. Und nicht jeder setzt das DKP System so um, was z.B. bieten betrifft. Mit meinem alten Warri war ich inner Raidgilde, die das DKP System weniger sinvoll umgesetzt hat. Pro Raid +50 DKP, ein Item kostet 200 DKP, der der mehr hat bekommts, neulinge haben pech. Nicht einmal wenn man als einzigster need hat und der schlechteste der gilde war, hat man da ne außnahme gemacht. Und das ist bzw war nicht die einzigste Raidgilde, in der das so umgesetzt wurde.


Das ist Raid abhängig, und von daher hast du wahrscheinlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. So sollte das ganze aussehen:

*DKP System:*

-Jeder bekommt 100 Start DKP (Auch jeder Gildenexterne Raidteilnehmer)
-man bekommt 160 DKP pro Raidabend (keine 10 DKP pro Bosskill mehr wie früher)
-Die DKP werden erst nach dem Raid gutgeschrieben.
-einmaliges verdecktes Bieten.(Man flüstert dem Lootmaster sein Gebot)
-10 DKP min gebot, ansonsten jede ganze Zahl zwischen 10 und seiner aktuellen DKP möglich.
-Formel fürs Errechnen des tatsächlichen Item-Preises: (<höchstes Gebot> + <zweithöchstes Gebot>) / 2
-Ergibt sich durch die Formel keine ganze Zahl, so wird der Itempreis aufgerundet.
-Gibt nur ein Spieler ein Gebot ab, so gilt das Mindestgebot (10 DKP) als zweithöchstes Gebot.

Beispiele fürs Bieten:

-Spieler 1 bietet 50 Pkt. Spieler 2 100 Pkt. => Spieler 2 bekommt item für ((100 + 50) / 2) = 75 DKP.
-Spieler 1 bietet 15 Pkt. Spieler 2 20 Pkt. => Spieler 2 bekommt item für 18 DKP: ((15 + 20) / 2) = 17,5 DKP.
-Sollte nur Spieler 1 die 10 mindest DKP bieten und kein anderer ein Gebot abgeben, so bekommt Spieler 1 das Item für ((10 + 10) / 2) = 10 DKP.
-Sollte nur Spieler 1 40 DKP bieten und kein anderer ein Gebot abgeben, so bekommt Spieler 1 das Item für ((40 + 10) / 2) = 25 DKP

DKP für Leute die aussetzen müssen:

Spieler, die sich für den Raid angemeldet haben, aber aufgrund zu vieler Anmeldungen nicht mitgenommen werden konnten, 
haben die Gelegenheit für 10g pro 10 DKP auch ihre DKP zu erhalten.
Einzige Bedingung dafür: Sollte jemand ausfallen müssen diese aussetzenden Spieler im Notfall zur Verfügung stehen und mitraiden. 
(Für die mitgemachten Bosse muss dann natürlich kein Gold gezahlt werden)

Regeln für (unangekündigtes) Zuspätkommen:

-Wer zum Raidbeginn nicht in der Instanz steht: 10 minus DKP
-Für jede weitere 5 min Zuspätkommen: 10 minus DKP
-ab 30min Zuspätkommen: 100 minus DKP


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zuviele Movementkrüppel (Tastaturdreher, Klicker usw.) habt macht einfach mal einen extra Tag andem der RL mit 1-2 fähigen Kollegen die Meute an Bobs ein paar Stunden durchs BG scheucht.
> Wenn man 4 Stunden lang verprügelt wird weil die Gegner immer schneller sind überlegt man sich durchaus was man so alles falsch macht und lernt vll die Maus als Steuerungsinstrument kennen.
> Viele PvE-only Spieler wissen gar nicht wie schnell das Spiel geworden ist seit Classic weil sie nichts anderes als ihren Raid kennen.
> Man sollte so ein Event allerdings als Überaschung tarnen weil doch einige eine Abneigung gegen PvP haben
> ...



^^ genau, zwing jedem auf, was du für top hälst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komme bestens mit der von dir beschriebenen Weise zu spielen zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaffe es, rechtzeitig überall rauszulaufen bzw. mich rauszuporten und wenn es mal doch nicht klappt, dann nicht, weil ich zu langsam geklickt hab, sondern weil mein plöhder Laptop in ICC nur 3-6 fps hat XD Das laggt derbe und wer damit ICC packt, dann GZ (an mich selber xD )..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (17. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> ^^ genau, zwing jedem auf, was du für top hälst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich will ja eigentlich nicht die Diskussion Klicker vs Nichtklicker wieder entflammen weil das Ergebnis sowieso schon feststeht.


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Ich will ja eigentlich nicht die Diskussion Klicker vs Nichtklicker wieder entflammen weil das Ergebnis sowieso schon feststeht.


Jeder so wie er mag, ich klicke im pve aber dafür kommen im pvp meine Tastaturbelegungen zum Einsatz. :-)


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Unter aller Sau... bei so nem Raidlead würd ich sofort leaven. Verwöhnter WotLk-Spieler..... In solchen Raids sind dann genau die Leute die keinen anderen Wortschatz mehr besitzen wie "Gimp, gimpen, failen (grauenhaftes Wort) usw. Von Spaß, das ein spiel ja machen soll, ist in solchen Raids keine Rede mehr. Da heißts dann einfach nur Hirn ausschalten und Tasten hämmern...


Solchen Menschen geht es weniger um den spielspaß, sondern vielmehr um ein reibungslosen Ablauf und so viel Loot wie möglich.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Juli 2010)

Klingt sehr gut ^^ 
Sollte ins guide forum oder? ^^


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> PRIESTER
> 
> - Der Priester kann mit einem Buff die Willenskraft, die Ausdauer und den Schattenwiderstand des Raids erhöhen.



bin nun ne weile nicht mehr online, dennoch mag ich kleinlich sein...

_Der Priester kann mit jeweils einem Buff die Willenskraft, die Ausdauer und den Schattenwiderstand des Raids erhöhen._


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> bin nun ne weile nicht mehr online, dennoch mag ich kleinlich sein...
> 
> _Der Priester kann mit jeweils einem Buff die Willenskraft, die Ausdauer und den Schattenwiderstand des Raids erhöhen._


Ein Formulierungs Fehler von Stevesteel, den besser ich bei Gelegenheit noch aus.


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Juli 2010)

ich find ja kolerische raidleiter die nur schreien und fluchen sind die lustigsten ^^


----------



## Chiary (17. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Das ist Raid abhängig, und von daher hast du wahrscheinlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. So sollte das ganze aussehen:
> ...
> DKP für Leute die aussetzen müssen:
> 
> ...


Generell habt ihr ein echt tolles DKP System, werde in unserer Gilde mal auf diesen Thread hier verweisen, so als Denkanstoss für die Zukunft.
Beim zitierten Teil würd ich mich als Gildenmitglied aber nicht wirklich wohl fühlen.

Der Raid wird eingetragen und ich melde mich an.
Komme zum Raid online, wie es sich gehört, mit gekauften Buffmats, gefarmten, gecrafteten oder gekauften Flasks, Buff-Food, Pots, Elexieren usw.
Habe mir meinen Abend freigehalten um am Raid teilnehmen zu können...und erfahre.... Du kommst nicht mit, zu viele Leute ( ganz platt gesagt ), aber Hey, zahl mal fix 160G ein, dann bekommst Du Anwesenheits-DKP.

Dieser Punkt, und nur dieser Punkt, wäre für mich persönlich das k.O. Kriterium zur Gildenmitgliedschaft bzw der Raidteilnahme ( wenn in der Gilde keine Raidpflicht besteht ).

Aber eigendlich geht es hier ja um den RL-Guide, nur weil Du oben sagst "So sollte das ganze aussehen:" wollte ich gern meine persönliche Meinung dazu kundtun, das es nicht zwingend so aussehen sollte und auch nicht zwingend so funktionieren muss.

LG
Chi


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Solchen Menschen geht es weniger um den spielspaß, sondern vielmehr um ein reibungslosen Ablauf und so viel Loot wie möglich.



Hm? Also ohne Spaß möchte ich auch nicht spielen aber da gehört einfach eine gewisse Ordnung beim Raiden dazu!
Ordnung hat weder etwas mit GS noch mit "andere Spieler niederreden" noch mit Loot zutun.

Außerdem möchte ich euch ans Herz legen nicht alle Raider, die etwas mehr Wert auf ein geordnetes Miteinander legen, in eine Schublade zu stecken.
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass alle Casual Raider den Arsch offen haben und sich zum Teufel scheren sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamaninn (17. Juli 2010)

Was ich als RL in Randomraids sehr wichtig finde, ist, das absolut alles angesagt wird. Man kann den Boss noch so gut erklärt haben, aber im Kampf vergessen viele leute einfach bestimmte Atacken(Eisblöcke bei Sindra Phase 2, Schockvortex bei Rat z.B.). Wenn alles angesagt wird laufen die Trys meist deutlich entspannter; viele Leute achten leider einfach nicht auf Bossmods.


Sehr hilfreich finde ich auch das Addon ORA3, welches in einem Fenster auf dem Bildschirm die noch verbleibende Abklingzeit eines Spielers auf eine bestimmte Fähigkeit anzeigt, z.b. Anregen oder Wiedergeburt eines Druiden, dann sieht man gleich ob Spieler ihre Fähigkeiten usen(Totstellen, Schurkenhandel etc) oder wann man wieder auf das Manafluttotem zurückgreifen kann.

Auch auf eine gerechte Lootverteilung muss geachtet werden, es kann nicht sein das Spieler X 4 Teile kriegt und Spieler Y keins.

Bei Bossen mit Movement hilft es auch, wichtige Spieler zu marken, damit die Leute wissen, wo nun der Tank mit den Adds ist oder wo alle zu kuscheln haben(z.B. LK Phase 2 bei den Valkyren).

Auf jeden Fall, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, muss ein RL absolute übersicht über das aktuelle Raidgeschehen haben. Es müssen keine "Fail"-Addons sein, aber Grid in Verbindung mit GridStatusRaidDebuff(zeigt genau an wer welchen Debuff hat) oder etwas ähnliches sollte Pflicht sein.

Als letzen Punkt würde ich als Attribut für einen guten RL noch "Ehrlichkeit" hinzufügen, man muss auch selbst zugeben können, dass man mal gefailed hat, dies sollte man jedoch von jedem Mitspieler erwarten, wenn z.B. gefragt wird, wer bei Sindra mit dem Debuff den Raid gesprengt hat, sollte man sich nicht verkriechen und hoffen das keiner das herauskriegt sondern seinen Fehler offen zugeben, es wird schon keine großen Strafen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (17. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zuviele Movementkrüppel (Tastaturdreher, Klicker usw.) habt macht einfach mal einen extra Tag andem der RL mit 1-2 fähigen Kollegen die Meute an Bobs ein paar Stunden durchs BG scheucht.
> Wenn man 4 Stunden lang verprügelt wird weil die Gegner immer schneller sind überlegt man sich durchaus was man so alles falsch macht und lernt vll die Maus als Steuerungsinstrument kennen.
> Viele PvE-only Spieler wissen gar nicht wie schnell das Spiel geworden ist seit Classic weil sie nichts anderes als ihren Raid kennen.
> Man sollte so ein Event allerdings als Überaschung tarnen weil doch einige eine Abneigung gegen PvP haben
> ...



Etwas weiter vorne in diesem Thema schrieb jemand, dass Klugscheißer total nerven. Hast du überlesen, gell?


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Habe mir meinen Abend freigehalten um am Raid teilnehmen zu können...und erfahre.... Du kommst nicht mit, zu viele Leute ( ganz platt gesagt ), aber Hey, zahl mal fix 160G ein, dann bekommst Du Anwesenheits-DKP.


Das ist doch nicht verkehrt, Außerdem wird niemand außenvor gelassen. Und 160 Gold sind nicht die Welt, im Vergleich zu den Items die du für dieses DKP bekommst.  :-)

Edit: Das sind die DKP für den Raid Abend, nicht für die Anwesenheit.


----------



## Chiary (17. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht verkehrt, Außerdem wird niemand außenvor gelassen. Und 160 Gold sind nicht die Welt, im Vergleich zu den Items die du für dieses DKP bekommst. :-)
> 
> Edit: Das sind die DKP für den Raid Abend, nicht für die Anwesenheit.



Huhu,
die Wertigkeit von 10DKP umgewandelt in Gold liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich persönlich würde keine 160G über die Theke schieben, schlicht weil 160G ne Menge Kohle sind ( wenn man so farm- und questfaul ist wie ich nur nur dann was tut wenn die Lagergilde schon fast gähnende Leere aufweist ^^ ).

Also gibt es, trotz das man nicht mitgehen konnte, Anwesenheits DKP ( Reservebank etc )? ( das die nicht an die DKP der aktiv raidenden Mitglieder heranreicht sollte logisch sein )
Das geht nämlich nicht aus der von Dir geposteten DKP Erklärung hervor.

LG
Chi


----------



## Mindadar (17. Juli 2010)

Auf gehts nach icc 25er rnd...xD


----------



## Smeal (17. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> sorry, abba ganz ehrlich ?! 4 tanks is zuviel ^^
> 3 reichen schon genug aus ,
> in icc25 brauchste z.B. die 3 tanks nur fuer die ersten 2 bosse, und dann erst wieder fuer den prof , blutrat braucht man 3 , macht also 4/12 wo man 3 tanks braucht , wo willst du da denn einen vierten unterbringen ?






Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Bei Neulingen kann 1 Tank mehr nie schaden, beziehungsweise ein Hybrid der einspringen kann, falls nötig.




Also ich denke grade Neulinge sollten versuchen ein optimales Setup zu spielen, da schnell der Schaden fehlt und dadurch dann Tanks sterben.
Und meistens reichen auch 6 Heiler da ich wie oben schon beschrieben sonst bei Neulingen schnell der Schaden fehlt.

BTW, du solltest mal das Topic ändert FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions), bedeutet häufig gestellte Fragen und ich seh hier keine Fragen die häufig gestellt werden, nur die Antworten.
Dann kann man es auch einen Guide nennen. Beispiel für ein FAQ: http://www.wow-europ...aq/general.html
Erst die Frage dann die Antwort.

MFG


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Also ich denke grade Neulinge sollten versuchen ein optimales Setup zu spielen, da schnell der Schaden fehlt und dadurch dann Tanks sterben.
> Und meistens reichen auch 6 Heiler da ich wie oben schon beschrieben sonst bei Neulingen schnell der Schaden fehlt.
> 
> BTW, du solltest mal das Topic ändert FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions), bedeutet häufig gestellte Fragen und ich seh hier keine Fragen die häufig gestellt werden, nur die Antworten.
> ...


Edit: Ich habe es mal in Anleitung (Guide!) geändert, FAQ bezog sich auf die fragen, die Ich in der Community mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Heilschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

Edit: Ich gehe die Tage nochmal über den Guide, nur atm ist das nur mit meinen iPhone möglich, da ich im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Juli 2010)

Als ob d mit nem iphone hier posten kannst o.O
wenn doch dann hat mein bruder die tage kein iphone mehr xD


----------



## Heilschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Als ob d mit nem iphone hier posten kannst o.O
> wenn doch dann hat mein bruder die tage kein iphone mehr xD


Natürlich kannst du mit den iPhone surfen, Safari macht's möglich. :-)


----------



## Smeal (18. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du mit den iPhone surfen, Safari macht's möglich. :-)



Kann ich nur bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Juli 2010)

Muha mein bruder braucht sein iphone nicht mehr o.O


----------



## gehtdichnixan (18. Juli 2010)

lol das kommt mir jetz mal wieder so richtig typisch deutsch vor : alles muss perfekt und geregelt sein !!

ist das eigentlich noch n spiel das spass machen sollte oder nur eine "versuchssammlung" mathematischer und analytischer ergüsse ?


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2010)

gehtdichnixan schrieb:


> lol das kommt mir jetz mal wieder so richtig typisch deutsch vor : alles muss perfekt und geregelt sein !!
> 
> ist das eigentlich noch n spiel das spass machen sollte oder nur eine "versuchssammlung" mathematischer und analytischer ergüsse ?




Zwingt dich ja niemand das so zu machen.. soll ja nur eine Hilfestellung sein. Wer das nicht benötigt oder 
ablehnt braucht sich ja nicht weiter drum zu kümmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (18. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch das 4 Tanks definitiv zuviel sind.Besonders am Anfang wenn sich ein Raid noch nicht so eingespielt hat,fehlt es erfahrungsgemäss an allen Ecken und Kanten.Anstatt eines 4. Tanks wäre ein DD oder Heiler die bessere Wahl.Darüber hinaus muss man sich natürlich auf die Gegebenheiten der einzelnen Encounter einstellen.3 Tanks nur da wo nötig.
Ansonsten finde ich das eine recht gute Richtlinie.


----------



## Heilschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

/Updated

Edit: Wer kurz Zeit hat darf auch gerne hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161335-die-kunst-des-klugen-totem-einsatzes/ sein Feedback abgeben.


----------



## DiemoX (18. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die die Community unterstützen. Da ich bis dato noch kein Raidlead war (nach 3 jahren nicht), weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig, wie Pm genau funktioniert. Vielleicht könntest du das mit aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Falls das schonmal geschrieben wurde, sorry.


----------



## Heilschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die die Community unterstützen. Da ich bis dato noch kein Raidlead war (nach 3 jahren nicht), weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig, wie Pm genau funktioniert. Vielleicht könntest du das mit aufnehmen .
> 
> Falls das schonmal geschrieben wurde, sorry.


Bis morgen lässt sich das einrichten, denke ich. ;-)

Edit: 


Godan schrieb:


> Wenn du der Plündermeister bist, kannst du die Items im Loot mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und dann erscheint eine Liste mit alle Gruppen des Raids. Dahinter sind dann die Spielerr der Gruppen aufgelistet. Dem, dem du das Item geben willst klickst du dann einfach an.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Heilschlampe (Was ein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),

soll ich deinen GUIDE in den Sammelthread aufnehmen ? Oder handelt es sich eher um eine Aufzählung von Tipps ?


----------



## Heilschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Heilschlampe (Was ein Name ),
> 
> soll ich deinen GUIDE in den Sammelthread aufnehmen ? Oder handelt es sich eher um eine Aufzählung von Tipps ?


Du darfst den Guide gerne in den Sammelthread aufnehmen. :-)


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Gesagt getan.


----------

